# The 50s And 60s Was The Best Era For Music. Oh! Yes It Was!



## boozercruiser

*For instance, I love this song...

Good Timin' (Jimmy Jones)






And this...

Please Please Me (The Beatles)*






*So now please Please Me by posting yours. *


----------



## AZ Jim

The best music was from the 40's.  50's pretty good, 60's only fair.

Glenn Miller, Woody Herman, Harry James, The Dorsey bands, Lional Hampton, Les Brown, Charlie Barnet, Count Basie, Sammy Kay, Stan Kenton and dozens of others...all big in the 40's.


----------



## boozercruiser

AZ Jim said:


> The best music was from the 40's.  50's pretty good, 60's only fair.



Yes, I agree. I could have brought the 40s into the thread title, but were do you draw the line?
Perhaps I would have said 'Arguably' bla bla bla.
But of course everyone has their favourite music era.

As far as I am concerned, post 40s music as well.
It doesn't bother me! 

But I Do like Rock N' Roll!

Lucille. (Little Richard).


----------



## Cookie

Jim, my octogenarian aunt loves rock and roll and music from the 60s, she is a very cool lady, plays on the radio and sings along while driving.  A real live wire.


----------



## AZ Jim

Cookie said:


> Jim, my octogenarian aunt loves rock and roll and music from the 60s, she is a very cool lady, plays on the radio and sings along while driving.  A real live wire.



Cool, keeps her young.


----------



## boozercruiser

Cookie said:


> Jim, my octogenarian aunt loves rock and roll and music from the 60s, she is a very cool lady, plays on the radio and sings along while driving.  A real live wire.



So get your aunt bopping to this one Cookie

Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)


----------



## boozercruiser

And Chuck Berry always did it for me! 

Sweet Little Sixteen.


----------



## AprilSun

BoozerCruiser, I love Rock & Roll music from the 50's, 60's and some from the 70's. That is what I listen to. Some of those pictures on the videos reminded me of the albums that I have. For example, American Graffiti. I have liked this style of music since I was a teenager and that has been a long time ago.


----------



## boozercruiser

AprilSun said:


> BoozerCruiser, I love Rock & Roll music from the 50's, 60's and some from the 70's.
> You sound like someone after my own heart.
> That is what I listen to. Some of those pictures on the videos reminded me of the albums that I have. For example, American Graffiti. I have liked this style of music since I was a teenager and that has been a long time ago.



Thank you for that AprilSun.
Now then, although this song is from 1970, it is one of my all time favourite songs.

Alright Now by Free.


----------



## boozercruiser

How about Little Richard and
The Girl Can't Help It !


----------



## RadishRose

I like 50's music, but not mid-late 60's music.


----------



## boozercruiser

RadishRose said:


> I like 50's music, but not mid-late 60's music.


Yes RadishRose.

We all have our special era in respect of music.
My guess is that you will like this song then...(
Dream Lover (Bobby Darin)





*
"Dream Lover"*


Every night I hope and pray
A dream lover will come my way
A girl to hold in my arms
And know the magic of her charms
'Cause I want (yeah-yeah, yeah)
A girl (yeah-yeah, yeah)
To call (yeah-yeah, yeah)
My own (yeah-yeah)
I want a dream lover
So I don't have to dream alone


Dream lover, where are you
With a love, oh, so true
And the hand that I can hold
To feel you near as I grow old
'Cause I want (yeah-yeah, yeah)
A girl (yeah-yeah, yeah)
To call (yeah-yeah, yeah)
My own (yeah-yeah, yeah)
I want a dream lover
So I don't have to dream alone


Someday, I don't know how
I hope she'll hear my plea
Some way, I don't know how
She'll bring her love to me


Dream lover, until then
I'll go to sleep and dream again
That's the only thing to do
Till all my lover's dreams come true
'Cause I want (yeah-yeah, yeah)
A girl (yeah-yeah, yeah)
To call (yeah-yeah, yeah)
My own (yeah-yeah, yeah)
I want a dream lover
So I don't have to dream alone


Dream lover, until then
I'll go to sleep and dream again
That's the only thing to do
Till all my lover's dreams come true
'Cause I want (yeah-yeah, yeah)
A girl (yeah-yeah, yeah)
To call (yeah-yeah, yeah)
My own (yeah-yeah)
I want a dream lover
So I don't have to dream alone


Please don't make me dream alone
I beg you don't make me dream alone
No, I don't wanna dream


----------



## RadishRose

OH Yeah!~~~~ Boozer, loved that one.


----------



## boozercruiser

For me Elvis Presley was the greatest singer who ever lived.

If my memory is correct, I think that this was a double sided hit...

Lets Have A Party 






AND...

Got A Lot Of Living to Do.   (And I sure did just that)!


----------



## fuzzybuddy

When you ask someone what their favorite musical eras was, you'll find out when they were a teenager. Let's see, I loved music from the early 60s to mid 60ish. That means I was about 13-14 in 1960.. Let's see 13 + 55 years since 1960= 68 Well, I was born in 1946, so I'm 69. BTW, you do know in 2055, PBS will be showing the all the old geezers from the 20teen music era, like Justin Beiber, for a pledge.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm most familiar with rock from the 60s, which I love, great time to grow up.  I had an older sister, so we listened to rock from the late 50s too at my house, some good tunes there!  I'm a big fan of rock and roll really from all the decades until present.  Here's acouple of oldies many here will remember.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## boozercruiser

Thank you for posting those SeaBreeze.

Please now be my...

Little Darlin' :love_heart: (The Diamonds)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## boozercruiser

SeaBreeze said:


>



I didn't know that one SeaBreeze.
But I do know this...

Singing The Blues (Guy Mitchell)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## 911

One of my favorites from the 60's.


----------



## boozercruiser

I hadn't heard that version 911.
Only the Beatles. 






I love this one.

Whole Lotta Woman (Marvin Rainwater)


----------



## ndynt

Still love this one...jazz, blues, rock fusion.  Never tired of dancing to it..


----------



## boozercruiser

My all time favourite from the 50s is...

Lucille (Little Richard)


----------



## boozercruiser

Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)


----------



## oldman

From the '50's. I have posted this song before, but it's such a classic.


----------



## boozercruiser

Yes Oldman. A true classic, but I think that it was more a hit in America than the UK.

This however was a number one hit in both countries...

Oh! Carol (Neil Sedaka).


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm a solid 60's girl.  I liked very little of 50's music.


----------



## boozercruiser

Nice one Ameriscot.
But do you know?

Alnd I Love her?:love_heart:  (The Beatles)


----------



## boozercruiser

This Old Heart Of Mine  (Isley Brothers)


----------



## boozercruiser

I remember when I was...

The Wanderer !


----------



## Shalimar

Nice music Boozer, but I still prefer Janis Joplin. Lol.


----------



## boozercruiser

Shalimar said:


> Nice music Boozer, but I still prefer Janis Joplin. Lol.



There is no telling for taste Shali. 
I like his one

The Battle Of New Orleans (Johnny Horton).







And by Lonnie Donegan...


----------



## boozercruiser

I am Just back from a visit to Liverpool...


----------



## boozercruiser

I Love this one.
Good to Jive to.


----------



## NancyNGA

1965


----------



## Karen99

I loved this song.


----------



## NancyNGA

boozercruiser said:


> This Old Heart Of Mine  (Isley Brothers)



Every time I hear this I'm reminded of the old TV series _Moonlighting,_ where it was featured in one episode.  Sometimes a good show, sometimes not.  But good song, either way. Thanks, BC.


----------



## NancyNGA

1966. _Sweet Talkin' Guy_, The Chiffons.  I like the harmony around 1:37


----------



## boozercruiser

All I can say folks is...





And then...


----------



## boozercruiser

This was the American version...The Battle Of New Orleans...






And this was the British version...


----------



## fureverywhere

I remember Lonnie Donegan had a comeback album in the 70's, I enjoyed " Rock Island Line" and " Have a Drink On Me"
From the 50's...




And the 60's...Sly was owning that stage!


----------



## boozercruiser

Thank you for that F, but for me the original Jackie Wilson version wuz better...






And talking of Jackie Wilson, how about...

Lonely Teardrops.


----------



## oldman

While Jackie was performing the song, "Lonely Teardrops" and he came to the words "My heart is crying, crying...." he always grabbed his chest, but this time he collapsed while on stage having an actual heart attack, which the fans thought was all part of the act. It was only when he failed to get back up did anyone know that there was a problem. One of the artists that was appearing on the same show, Cornell Gunter of the Coasters was able to revive him, but due to lack of oxygen to the brain, he slipped into a coma. After many weeks in the hospital he was later moved to a retirement home, but never really returned to his normal self. 

Jackie was one of the artists in the 50's and early 60's that struggled on the road with being a black man and having to use facilities that were only intended for blacks. That was when segregation was a major role player among black athletes and entertainers. Known to his fans as Mr. Excitement, Jackie was somewhat under-rated, except to his fans. Dave Clark was a huge Jackie Wilson fan.


----------



## boozercruiser

oldman said:


> While Jackie was performing the song, "Lonely Teardrops" and he came to the words "My heart is crying, crying...." he always grabbed his chest, but this time he collapsed while on stage having an actual heart attack, which the fans thought was all part of the act. It was only when he failed to get back up did anyone know that there was a problem. One of the artists that was appearing on the same show, Cornell Gunter of the Coasters was able to revive him, but due to lack of oxygen to the brain, he slipped into a coma. After many weeks in the hospital he was later moved to a retirement home, but never really returned to his normal self.
> 
> Jackie was one of the artists in the 50's and early 60's that struggled on the road with being a black man and having to use facilities that were only intended for blacks. That was when segregation was a major role player among black athletes and entertainers. Known to his fans as Mr. Excitement, Jackie was somewhat under-rated, except to his fans. Dave Clark was a huge Jackie Wilson fan.



Thank you for all of that information oldman.
I did not know any of that.

And in tribute...

That's Why (I love you so)...


----------



## oldman

I guess that I am somewhat of a rock 'n roll know-it all. (Not really.) I love all types of music. I was brought up in a musical household and can play 3 or 4 instruments fairly well. 

To expand on Jackie Wilson, Jackie was brought up poor and a troubled young man. He was in Juvie at a young age where he learned to box. Boxing wasn't making him much money, so he then started singing, which he also did with his Mom at an early age in church. Of course, he was also a high school drop out, being poor and being in trouble, in fact, trouble seemed to follow Jackie, even in his professional life, which was not his doing. Everybody wanted a piece of Jackie. 

I followed Jackie's career from almost day 1. I always thought he was one of the neatest and sharpest dressers in the business. Most blacks in that era were sharp dressers, but IMO, Jackie beat them all. Jackie was also a good dancer on stage while singing. The man definitely had soul and growing up in Detroit helped his career. A lot of really good singers came out of Detroit during that period in time. He had so much more to give had he only lived longer.


----------



## boozercruiser

For Gia





Kenny XX


----------



## Gia

This one by Johnny Mathis is the FIRST one of my favorite from him..... It is a very nice "kitchen dance"  song...       I hope you like - From Gia  xo

 "ONCE IN A WHILE" .... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1xUnwIj5wI


----------



## Gia

This one by Johnny Mathis is the SECOND one of my favorite from him ... It is also a very nice "kitchen dance" song...and I hope you like this one also...   From Gia  xo 

*" FOR YOUR LOVE" ....* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtogO5G3vKk


----------



## Gia

Thank you Kenny for pretty pretty song... I like Sam Cooke voice - what not to like? ...  Thank you for post for Gia ... I have post two Johnny Mathis song that I am craze for...(psssst....they perfect song for kitchen-dancing with Mrs. Boozercruiser... very romantica)     You the best, Kenny - and I appreciate.... Grazie amico mio...  From Gia xo


----------



## Anglophile

Go for it Babe, I will watch, my back hurts


----------



## Gia

Oh wow!  That is 8 minute of out of breath dancing... Is in Italy, this show... very nice.     And THIS is the reason why Italian parent put they daughters
in to convents when they torn to teenage...      .........  IL VOLO sings O Sole Mio...... {You are welcome, ladies..}  ...   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWS2UqN1CMc


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Oh wow!  That is 8 minute of out of breath dancing... Is in Italy, this show... very nice.     And THIS is the reason why Italian parent put they daughters
> in to convents when they torn to teenage...      .........  IL VOLO sings O Sole Mio...... {You are welcome, ladies..}  ...   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWS2UqN1CMc



Oh very romantic Gia, I melt at all songs Italian.  An al-fresco evening concert in romantic surroundings being warmed by the gentle evening breeze.  Followed by a candle lit meal over-looking the soft dancing sea, illuminated by the moonlight.  What more could a man want, well a woman I guess.  Oh come over all funny now 

We have "Strictly Comes Dancing" on here, wow those Russian girls girls give me the hots, never look at the guys.  Not sure if the USA has such progs on TV.

So that sort of wrecks kenny's 60 music up


----------



## Anglophile

Okay-dokey as it is Elvis day Gia and Elvis fans ,one by him. Admitting I prefer the Willie version but this fits BC's 1960's thread.












​


----------



## boozercruiser

I didn't know that it was Elvis Presley day Anglophile.
Here is one of my favourites though...


----------



## Gia

Hello Anglophile -  

Oh...it is ELVIS DAY on a different forum today, Anglophile - ....haha.... but I'm sure we all enjoy the song Always On My Mind that you play from Elvis & Willie Nelson.  It is a very beautiful song - no matter who will sing it.     Just looking at the video of he & Priscilla - what a beautiful couple they was...so sad the marriage not last... From Gia  xo


----------



## Gia

You and me also, Kenny ....  (That half of smile of his....Yike!  He so handsome!) ...   GREAT song .. timeless classic...    From Gia  xo


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Hello Anglophile -
> 
> Oh...it is ELVIS DAY on a different forum today, Anglophile - ....haha.... but I'm sure we all enjoy the song Always On My Mind that you play from Elvis & Willie Nelson.  It is a very beautiful song - no matter who will sing it.     Just looking at the video of he & Priscilla - what a beautiful couple they was...so sad the marriage not last... From Gia  xo



Good morning young Gia.   I always remember that song and playing it one hot summers day on a nice empty road in my V8 convertible.  Yes feeling a million dollars with the top-down cruising at 85/90 mph.  Then whoooose, I was overtaken by a E-Type jaguar doing about 100 mph plus, then whoooose he was overtaken by a Aston-Martin doing about 120mph . So lesson learnt, no matter what a person has in life , somebody else has something better

Still a perfect day.


----------



## Gia

Hello Anglophile... Oh boy -  you like the need for speeds..  (is a very male thing, I think) ....  Yes - always some one have some thing better, but - who care right? We all go in to the same size of grave..    ......  Yes - is still a very perfect day!  Enjoy it.


----------



## Gia

Okay I think I have watch this 4 time now...  time for me to stop.


----------



## ossian

This is an interesting topic. The 50s belonged to the US with Elvis, Buddy Holly, Eddie Cochrane, etc.

But the 60s belonged to the Brits and they built on what the Americans started. It was that early 60s period that I find most interesting. The musicians that emerged in London at this time was incredible and they are still influencing us today. When you think of who came out of the Yardbirds, for instance. Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page, Peter Green, etc. The influence these guys had on blues rock endures to this day.


----------



## boozercruiser

ossian said:


> This is an interesting topic. The 50s belonged to the US with Elvis, Buddy Holly, Eddie Cochrane, etc.
> 
> But the 60s belonged to the Brits and they built on what the Americans started. It was that early 60s period that I find most interesting. The musicians that emerged in London at this time was incredible and they are still influencing us today. When you think of who came out of the Yardbirds, for instance. Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page, Peter Green, etc. The influence these guys had on blues rock endures to this day.



And let's not forget The Beatles ossian!


----------



## Gia

And I like very much this Beatles song... I hear it in the grocery market - and I make sure for my self to remember to post it...  It have be a long long time that I sing these word... I hope you like to hear it again also...  xo  (and thank you to Mr. Teddy Bear for teach me how to put the video here!)    Grazie!  I appreciate very much, Kenny.  xo   From Gia


----------



## ossian

boozercruiser said:


> And let's not forget The Beatles ossian!


Indeed, the Beatles were another strand of what was happening at that time. The whole Mersey thing was much more 'pop', while the London scene was more blues/rock. From London evolved The Stones, The Yardbirds, John Mayall then Cream, Led Zeppelin, Fleetwood Mac. It was amazing the influence those few musicians had on rock music. Not only in the songs they made, but in the development of amplification and instruments.






Another from the archive.


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Hello Anglophile... Oh boy -  you like the need for speeds..  (is a very male thing, I think) ....  Yes - always some one have some thing better, but - who care right? We all go in to the same size of grave..    ......  Yes - is still a very perfect day!  Enjoy it.



Ha Ha "Little Squirt", you be going in shoe box.

Just finished playing the "Sugar Man" cd which came today. Not the DVD "Searching for Sugarman".

Now this mans story for folk in the USA is quite amazing and worth seeking out.

In 1970 he released a cd in the USA with no acclaim and was forgotten .   However his cd was picked up in South Africa by the anti-establishment rebellious young Afrikaners at the dawn of the ant-Apartheid movement.  The cd was bootlegged and fueled the conscience of a disenfranchised youth. Who the Sugar Man was was never known and he also never knew that he was more famous in South Africa than Elvis.  For his music he got nothing.
However 30 years later he was found and taken back to South Africa to perform a sold out concert.  The audience stood , clapped and cheered and he was unable to speak for 10 minutes.

Since that time he has performed 30 concerts in South Africa and has given all the money away to the needy.  He continues to live in his same run down little house doing hard labour demolition work.

All from a guy they recon would have been bigger than Dylan.  Thanks Gia for introducing him to me, look him up folks.


----------



## Gia

Ohh...you are very welcome, Anglophile..... a fascinating man to say the less.  His music is raw and fill of emotion...  this song is my favorite of him...and another one,  "I'll Slip Away" is another - and of course, Sugar Man song.   I hope others will enjoy to listen to Sixto Rodriquez music....  xxx    Please enjoy this song:


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> And I like very much this Beatles song... I hear it in the grocery market - and I make sure for my self to remember to post it...  It have be a long long time that I sing these word... I hope you like to hear it again also...  xo  (and thank you to Mr. Teddy Bear for teach me how to put the video here!)    Grazie!  I appreciate very much, Kenny.  xo   From Gia



I am very pleased to be of service Gia.
And you are a very good learner.

Now then, shall we have some...





  :sentimental::love_heart:


----------



## Gia

Perry Como .......   Timeless.......  I love to hear he voice... my family was enjoy his music and my parents dance in the kitchen to the songs.... I love.. Wonderful...


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Perry Como .......   Timeless.......  I love to hear he voice... my family was enjoy his music and my parents dance in the kitchen to the songs.... I love.. Wonderful...



I agree Gia so let's...





 :love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

*Always loved this one*





Merle Haggard, one of my favorites.


----------



## Anglophile

Sorry music lovers but I and a good few others could not stand Elvis.  The stupid one sided sneer smile and the greasy look, "Slime Ball" we called him.  

Then most of the50/ 60's music was bland and boring still, even if "Black Board Jungle" did kick it off .  Who hit the charts here in those days , Al martino, Eddie Fisher, Guy Mitchell, Johnny Ray,Winnie Attwell, Cliff Richards while things did get better mid 1960,s. 

So no , for me the 70/80's was a lot better and the music more clever in content.

This was number one in 1953  




Then 1970 number one


----------



## ossian

Anglophile said:


> Sorry music lovers but I and a good few others could not stand Elvis.  The stupid one sided sneer smile and the greasy look, "Slime Ball" we called him.
> 
> Then most of the50/ 60's music was bland and boring still, even if "Black Board Jungle" did kick it off .  Who hit the charts here in those days , Al martino, Eddie Fisher, Guy Mitchell, Johnny Ray,Winnie Attwell, Cliff Richards while things did get better mid 1960,s.
> 
> So no , for me the 70/80's was a lot better and the music more clever in content.
> 
> This was number one in 1953


I agree with you. Altho he was before my time, I did not like Elvis. At the risk of annoying many, I know, but I did not see the appeal.


----------



## Anglophile

Ossian, he was not before my time he started right in my time in around 1957, just could not stand the guy and have never played a song by him ever.  

1965 number one Hits got better for me
Yeh Yeh  Georgie Fame
Go Now..Moody Blues
You lost that loving feeling...Righteous Brothers
Tired of waiting for you...The Kinks
I'll never find another you..The Seekers
its not unusual..Tom Jones
The Last Time...Rolling Stones
Concrete and Clay...Unit 4
Cliff Richards
ticket to ride...beatles
king of the road..roger miller
where are you now..jackie trent
long live love...sandie shaw
crying in the chapel..elvis
i'm alive...the hollies
mr tambourine man..the byrds
help..beatles
i got you babe...sonny and cher
satisfaction..rolling stones
make it easy on yourself..walker brothers
tears..ken dodd
get off my cloud...stones
the carnival is over..the seekers
day tripper..beatles
we can work it out...beatles.

only know as charts started  in 1953 with .".here in my heart."..al martinino and I have got the flipping lot No 1 and No 2 right up to year 2000.  Chances of playing them are zero.


----------



## boozercruiser

Anglophile said:


> *Sorry music lovers but I and a good few others could not stand Elvis.  The stupid one sided sneer smile and the greasy look, "Slime Ball" we called him. *
> 
> And to think *I used to like you* Anglophile! layful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nthego:
> 
> But you can knock me down, step on my face, slander my name all over the place,
> do anything that you wanna do, but just DON'T step on my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layful:


----------



## Anglophile

Kenny Boy, that stuff was 60 years ago along with "Ernie the Milkman".  Do I have to drag you screaming into this century






Just in case it is mission impossible


----------



## oldman

From Jacksonville, Florida, Johnny Tillotson: Original & 2015 version:


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Gia

Today is a sad day for those in Belgium...and I not feel like play happy songs... So I choose to post this one because to me it feel like it is full of HOPE song.... 
God Bless them all.....   xxxxx


----------



## boozercruiser

Anglophile said:


>



Hey Anglophile.
Is there something you don't understand about the lead title of this thread?
*The 50s And 60s Was The Best Era For Music. Oh! Yes It Was!*

I suppose that song was O.K. for the seventies, but this thread is for 50s and 60s music.
NOT 70s Music!!!

There, that told you! layful:

So from 1965...

Let's Think About Livin' nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Today is a sad day for those in Belgium...and I not feel like play happy songs... So I choose to post this one because to me it feel like it is full of HOPE song....
> God Bless them all.....   xxxxx



Yes Gia.
I agree. 
Nice one and thank you for those thoughts of yours. 
I don't think that song was from the 50s or 60s either
But that song is so lovely, and YOU are so nice I will make allowances! :sentimental:

*HELP! *nthego:


----------



## Gia

Actual...  ""*The Impossible Dream (The Quest)*" is a popular song composed by Mitch Leigh, with lyrics written by Joe Darion. The song is the most popular song from the 1965 Broadway musical _Man of La Mancha  ............

_
*IS OKAY, BC -  YOU STILL THE TEDDY BEAR.     This song release in 1965.  but thank you for be so nice any way.  (Sorry - I can not unsticking the "U" underline button. )  I hate when that happen.  : }
*


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Actual...  ""*The Impossible Dream (The Quest)*" is a popular song composed by Mitch Leigh, with lyrics written by Joe Darion. The song is the most popular song from the 1965 Broadway musical _Man of La Mancha  ............
> 
> _
> *IS OKAY, BC -  YOU STILL THE TEDDY BEAR.     This song release in 1965.  but thank you for be so nice any way.  (Sorry - I can not unsticking the "U" underline button. )  I hate when that happen.  : }
> *



Oh! Dear.
Oh! Dear.
What a chump!
I do apologise as your song was 1960s.
I really didn't think that it went back so far.

To make up for that, can I take you on 
The Penny Arcade?





 :sentimental:


----------



## Gia

Nah..you not a chumps... Is fine...not a big deals. .....I has no idea what it mean Penny Arcade ... is a street or boat? ...  I dunno...haha..... Okay sure - I will go on Penny Arcade - I need a gown or jeans?  LOL!   Sorry BC - I dunno what it is?     But is a nice song by Roy Orbison.  I like it...but I dunno the words.      (Sorry you ask now, right?)  <winks> 
Thanks for asking.  xo


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Today is a sad day for those in Belgium...and I not feel like play happy songs... So I choose to post this one because to me it feel like it is full of HOPE song....
> God Bless them all.....   xxxxx



Oh come on little Gia , we need you to cheer us up.   Brussels is a hotbed for jihadists and is a lesson for other countries .  This little island has been invaded for over 1000 years and we have never been beaten into submission , nor have we given in to terror or stopped playing music.

Perhaps this may play on this forum, sorry not 1960's.


----------



## Gia

Hello Anglo - 

Well.....You play the songs you wish to hear... and I will listen, okay?  [ Good for England! - stay strong, stay steady - Long Live The Queen] ..   .... (This song you post is not available - I dunno if it mean this country or what?)


----------



## Anglophile

Ok Kenny, 1960 Pop it is






Prima e nato mi aspetto...xx


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Nah..you not a chumps... Is fine...not a big deals. .....I has no idea what it mean Penny Arcade ... is a street or boat? ...  I dunno...haha..... Okay sure - I will go on Penny Arcade - I need a gown or jeans?  LOL!   Sorry BC - I dunno what it is?     But is a nice song by Roy Orbison.  I like it...but I dunno the words.      (Sorry you ask now, right?)  <winks>
> Thanks for asking.  xo



Gina
*A Penny Arcade is an amusement hall or area that contains coin-operated entertainment devices, originally operated for a penny a play.*
*Origin of penny arcade.

I always loved Bobby Vee.
Particularly this one...

*<strong><span class="s1">



*



*


----------



## Gia

This sound almost James Bond song when it begin.... but - it not... It is Retorn To Sorrento.  I born in Milano, but raise in Naples (Sorrento area) 

This is ELVIS sing - 1st one 




and this is IL VOLO sing - 2nd one - Which one is best?


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> This sound almost James Bond song when it begin.... but - it not... It is Retorn To Sorrento.  I born in Milano, but raise in Naples (Sorrento area)
> 
> This is ELVIS sing - 1st one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is IL VOLO sing - 2nd one - Which one is best?



That is a no brainer Gia.
The Elvis Presley version.
Anyway Gia.
I have a message for you....





 :sentimental:

PS
I am going out to Jazz soon.
Have a happy time in the meantime.


----------



## Gia

Oh boy... I in a big trouble for this song!...haha.......  This one is my most favorite of ALL the songs.... I will tell the reason why some other day.....   So - I thank you, you big Teddy Bear...... Of course I enjoy to hear it...and it will bring you to my senses because I enjoy it so much.    Thank you molto molto.    From Gia  xo


----------



## Gia

I have not hear that song before...  Is very nice song..    two thumbs are up!


----------



## Gia

Anglophile said:


> Ok Kenny, 1960 Pop it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prima e nato mi aspetto...xx



** Ci si aspetta che cosa? Spiacente - Non capire cosa significa ... Ma - questo è un molto bella canzone ... lei era una cantante a posto. Non è il mio preferito, ma va bene. Grazie..


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> This sound almost James Bond song when it begin.... but - it not... It is Retorn To Sorrento.  I born in Milano, but raise in Naples (Sorrento area)
> 
> This is ELVIS sing - 1st one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is IL VOLO sing - 2nd one - Which one is best?



Nice video sweet Gia, but alas the voice totally devoid of the passion and romance of Italy, he kills it dead.   Alas just a commercial recording for his fans, who have no souls or feelings...xxx 
But I still love you


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> ** Ci si aspetta che cosa? Spiacente - Non capire cosa significa ... Ma - questo è un molto bella canzone ... lei era una cantante a posto. Non è il mio preferito, ma va bene. Grazie..






Piccolo dispiace , la prossima volta che sarà farlo bene , ho sempre farlo bene , la prossima volta ... abbracci


----------



## Gia

Questo va bene, Michael - non si preoccupi ... non possiamo come tutti la canzone, giusto? In caso contrario, se dico che amo, che sarà non essere la verità ... e mi auguro solo di essere sinceri. Va bene - si fa un bel lavoro. Grazie!  Da Gia


----------



## Gia

This song I like and I post it just for hear it once again..... 

Is from way back in 1966 - It is *FOUR TOPS 

<u><strong>



*


----------



## Gia

This song was release in 1964 by The Drifters....and I like very much....but today I enjoy to hear it sing by Bette Midler (she sing it for the movie BEACHES) and I hope it is okay (Boozercruiser?)  to play a cover song?  (just this once time?)   

Here is Bette Midler sing:   Under The Board Walk   .... I hope you enjoy as I do.    xo


----------



## Gia

Okay - I seeing too much of 'Puss In The Boots' picture here - that mean I posting too much!... I leave now for others to have a chance... sorry sorry!  : }


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Okay - I seeing too much of 'Puss In The Boots' picture here - that mean I posting too much!... I leave now for others to have a chance... sorry sorry!  : }



Hia Gia.
Of course you are not posting too much, and I love the songs you do post.
And anything by Bette Midler is just fine with me Gia.
Of any year.
Please do not be discouraged from posting music, and music of any year whenever you want.
Music is the food of life.
Particularly 50s/60s music...

Because...





 :sentimental:


----------



## oldman

A great break-up song in the mid-60's.


----------



## Anglophile

Nice songs Gia and Old Man,

You keep posting Gia as I am kinder busy today.   Kenny say , "play any song you like Gia and to me only play old 50/60 stuff"  ,  some blokes I tell you 

So for Kenny 1961 song made bright by the woman of my dreams, after Gia of course


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## oldman

From 1962: Then and More Recent:


----------



## Gia

Well....that you opinion, Michael - and that fine...  some will enjoy his music, some will not - but - I think it not the ends of the world....so - we will coexisting in harmony, I hope?  
  Grazie... I think... haha...


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Well....that you opinion, Michael - and that fine...  some will enjoy his music, some will not - but - I think it not the ends of the world....so - we will coexisting in harmony, I hope?
> Grazie... I think... haha...



Yes Gia, it wouldn't do for us all to like the same kind of music, but obviously yours and my taste are better than some we could mention!  

I really did like almost anything Dean Martin did though.


----------



## Gia

Oh boy.... I will say nothing...    .............  Yes I like Dean Martin voice, very nice.  (two thumb ups!)


----------



## Gia

For Steven  -


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Well....that you opinion, Michael - and that fine...  some will enjoy his music, some will not - but - I think it not the ends of the world....so - we will coexisting in harmony, I hope?
> Grazie... I think... haha...


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Anglophile

Non dimenticate di ballare , non dimenticare di sorridere..


----------



## Gia

Va bene - io non dimentico di ballare o di sorridere .... e non si dimentica di rimanere fuori delle scale - è un affare?


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Va bene - io non dimentico di ballare o di sorridere .... e non si dimentica di rimanere fuori delle scale - è un affare?


----------



## Gia

Diavolo


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Anglophile

Heck I have seen them.






Heck I have seen that as well






This one I like.






This one is for Kenny. You can't beat 1960 hits Kenny.  Yes it is raining


----------



## Anglophile

Ok one last special one for the Boss Man and the garage door wrecked by Gia  By the Boss man, so not 1960, sorry Kenny you can have your thread back.


----------



## boozercruiser

Anglophile said:


> Heck I have seen them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck I have seen that as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for Kenny. You can't beat 1960 hits Kenny.  Yes it is raining



Now you talkin' Anglophile.
Now you're talkin'.

Did I ever tell you that in my younger days that I had the hots for...
Connie Francis.
And I had this on my collar many a time! nthego:





:sentimental::love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere

Along with The Rat Pack...I remember Patsy


----------



## Pinky

Enjoyable thread! My favourite music is Motown, retro R&B, Soul, British bands, just about anything from Big Band 40's to 70's Rock. Not too crazy about the 80's though .. even the hair and clothing ;-) Don't mind some of the crossover Country. I listen to YouTube's music videos "Doo Wop 50's Volume 1/2" while doing other things on the computer. Anyone like Paloma Faith?

I can't get the video to embed?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6fMx9E41ug


----------



## Pinky

.. don't know what happened, but I can only see the embed code now. Last night, the video was here. Let me try this again.


----------



## Gia

:cheerful:    I will show to Steven...thank you


----------



## Gia

I sharing this song from 60's I think?  (if not I sorry very much, Boo) .... Is Cher sing it!....  Is a happy song and I like it.


----------



## Gia

Up beat happy song.. it lift us higher...


----------



## Anglophile

Pinky said:


> Enjoyable thread! My favourite music is Motown, retro R&B, Soul, British bands, just about anything from Big Band 40's to 70's Rock. Not too crazy about the 80's though .. even the hair and clothing ;-) Don't mind some of the crossover Country. I listen to YouTube's music videos "Doo Wop 50's Volume 1/2" while doing other things on the computer. Anyone like Paloma Faith?
> 
> I can't get the video to embed?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6fMx9E41ug



Well if nothing else Pinky she does talk like Perky in real life and I find her ok but a little strange.  Then anything is better than Dean Martin and Tom Jones


----------



## Anglophile

boozercruiser said:


> Now you talkin' Anglophile.
> Now you're talkin'.
> 
> Did I ever tell you that in my younger days that I had the hots for...
> Connie Francis.
> And I had this on my collar many a time! nthego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sentimental::love_heart:



You had the hots for anything on legs Kenny Boy.   Us Southern Boys had a similar problem


----------



## Pinky

Anglophile said:


> Well if nothing else Pinky she does talk like Perky in real life and I find her ok but a little strange.  Then anything is better than Dean Martin and Tom Jones
> 
> hehe..she is quirky, and seems genuine. I'm not a fan of all her songs, but she's creative.


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Up beat happy song.. it lift us higher...



That is good Gia, nice to know all my hard work is paying off.   Rolling Stones to do a "Gig" in Cuba, you wanna go


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> :cheerful:    I will show to Steven...thank you



Another one for poor Steven, expect he has headache after watching his garage door go down road on top of Gia's car






Just cleaned up outside mess made by night vistor, looks like he fell over on face a few times in mud getting here, so that's why he looked so scary in night.


----------



## Anglophile

Pinky said:


> Anglophile said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if nothing else Pinky she does talk like Perky in real life and I find her ok but a little strange.  Then anything is better than Dean Martin and Tom Jones
> 
> hehe..she is quirky, and seems genuine. I'm not a fan of all her songs, but she's creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is Lady GaGa and I quite like her.  Oh Kenny is going to kill us.  Where is he
Click to expand...


----------



## Anglophile

So one for Kenny, now I thought that this young lady did have a fantastic voice.


----------



## boozercruiser

Anglophile said:


> Pinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Lady GaGa and I quite like her.  Oh Kenny is going to kill us.  *Where is he*
> 
> Hi all and as for Anglophile there.
> I have taught him all I know about 50s and 60s music, and he still has a lot to learn!
> As to were I have been, we have been out all day from this morning.
> Walked all the way around the Great Orme in Llandudno.
> We have waked 9 miles today, and had a picnic out.
> The weather was lovely at 14 degrees but lovely and sunny.
> Anyway mate...
> Don't give me any of that Yakety Yack! layful:nthego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Orme Headland in Wales
> 
> The Great Orme is a prominent limestone headland on the north coast of Wales, next to the town of Llandudno. It is referred to as Cyngreawdr Fynydd in a poem by the 12th-century poet Gwalchmai ap Meilyr.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky

Helen Shapiro .. in the genre of singers who could actually hold a tune. Ah, those were the good old days. 

Another singer who could definitely hold a tune.
Phoebe Snow


----------



## Pinky

Breathtaking view, boozercruiser!


----------



## boozercruiser

Pinky said:


> Breathtaking view, boozercruiser!



Thank you Pinky.
The Great Orme is a peninsula protruding out from the lovely seaside resort of Llandudno in North Wales.
Here are some more pics. It is around a six mile walk around a 5 mile walk around it, and we do it quite regularly.


----------



## Pinky

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you Pinky.
> The Great Orme is a peninsula protruding out from the lovely seaside resort of Llandudno in North Wales.
> Here are some more pics. It is around a six mile walk around a 5 mile walk around it, and we do it quite regularly.
> 
> 
> Wonderful photos .. you must be in great condition to do that walk regularly!


----------



## boozercruiser

Pinky said:


> boozercruiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pinky.
> The Great Orme is a peninsula protruding out from the lovely seaside resort of Llandudno in North Wales.
> Here are some more pics. It is around a six mile walk around a 5 mile walk around it, and we do it quite regularly.
> 
> 
> Wonderful photos .. you must be in great condition to do that walk regularly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pinky.
> Would you believe that I had an 11 hour heart operation only last June to repair a dissecting aneurysm, and to replace my aortic heart valve. Nearly kicked me bucket then, I can tell you!
> But now?
> Yes, building things up, pretty fit, and we regularly take various walks all over North Wales of 5 to 10 miles.
> I want to do that before I get to this in a few years time!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky

I'm impressed .. more power to you. It takes effort to build up energy after heart surgery. Not everyone has the drive.
I can almost relate to that cartoon


----------



## boozercruiser

Pinky said:


> I'm impressed .. more power to you. It takes effort to build up energy after heart surgery. Not everyone has the drive.
> I can almost relate to that cartoon



Thank you for your very kind remarks there Pinky.
Come on now, let's RIP IT UP! ...nthego:


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## boozercruiser

Very funny Anglophile.
Very funny.
Not! layful: nthego:

Gene Vincent was one of my many favourite rockers from the 50s/60s.
Particularly singing...(See the ladies in this Anglophile.....Awesome!)


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Anglophile

!969 Hit and I lived at Waunfawr down the road Kenny in North Wales.


----------



## Anglophile

boozercruiser said:


> Very funny Anglophile.
> Very funny.
> Not! layful: nthego:
> 
> Gene Vincent was one of my many favourite rockers from the 50s/60s.
> Particularly singing...(See the ladies in this Anglophile.....Awesome!)



Problem is Kenny they have all drawn their pension and passed away now


----------



## Gia

I here just for a minute ...I will be off computer until Monday.... I wishing all a nice nice EASTER weekend!..... Hugs, from Gia  xo


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> I here just for a minute ...I will be off computer until Monday.... I wishing all a nice nice EASTER weekend!..... Hugs, from Gia  xo
> 
> Nice one Gia.
> I hope you have a lovely time Gia, and happy Easter.
> Mind you.
> At least you know what this thread is supposed to be for.
> Please forgive Anglophile for he knows not what he does!layful: nthego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But please don't TELL HIM I said that!


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> I here just for a minute ...I will be off computer until Monday.... I wishing all a nice nice EASTER weekend!..... Hugs, from Gia  xo



Full house week-end then Gia, you are going to party in that mansion of yours , nice, hope you have a good weekend  No garage music, it ain't got a door 

Oldie for Kenny or he get grumps, that is one senior lot of fans


----------



## Anglophile

A few UK 1958 hits 













Like that one











And the next one is a classic










[/video]


----------



## boozercruiser

Thank you for posting all of them Anglophile.
Every one of which brings back a special memory, and a special time.
Another artist who brings back special memories is Fats Domino.
Particularly this one! 






*AND I am!* layful: nthego:


----------



## Anglophile

I can't argue the car is as clean as my boys toy (car) underneath Kenny.


----------



## boozercruiser

Good on you Anglophile.
Good on you. 

Now then.
Has anyone seen my Little Bitty Pretty One? ...


----------



## Gia

A little Latin beat from The Drifters...  Quando Quando QUANDO?!!    (1965)


----------



## Gia

For Boo(zercruiser) -  (Johnny Tillotson fan I think so?)     Enjoy!- from Gia xo  :sentimental:


----------



## Gia

This one (1957)  is for *Marta & Charlie for HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! * (Is they favorite song) .. from movie Sabrina..... Ti amo tutti!  xx  da Gia


----------



## Gia

boozercruiser said:


> Gia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I here just for a minute ...I will be off computer until Monday.... I wishing all a nice nice EASTER weekend!..... Hugs, from Gia  xo
> 
> Nice one Gia.
> I hope you have a lovely time Gia, and happy Easter.
> Mind you.
> At least you know what this thread is supposed to be for.
> Please forgive Anglophile for he knows not what he does!layful: nthego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But please don't TELL HIM I said that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Oh thank you, Boo.... It was a lovely weekend. Hope you enjoyed also you weekend.     (I know nothing, I tell Anglo nothing... you not worry)    haha...
Click to expand...


----------



## boozercruiser

It's lovely to see you posting again Gia, and now you and will be able to look forward to a...

Summer Holiday.:sentimental:


----------



## Gia

Oh wow.... he very young here, Cliff Richard..... (handsome, also!)   I never hear this song before....but always I ready for a nice summer Holiday....When??  Where?


----------



## Gia

Speak of Summer Holiday!....... this one is my favorite "summer time" instrumental song...  and it was a nice movie also....  Close eyes and be transport back to those wonderful days of soft breeze, romantic evenings and stars in the sky that makes us wish to slowly dance in moonlight.......  xo


----------



## Anglophile

Happy Easter, alas the migraine rolls on for me so will play the music later, sooner than later I hope.

Big 1960's Italian Hit for little squirt







And one from a guy I knew for Kenny


----------



## Gia

Oh... I very sorry for migraine you have.... shhhhhhh....we will "speak softly" ....... 




Thank  you for this song - I don't think I know that one - it was a big hit in Italy... hmm...I don't remember hear this one... but is a pretty words song....grazie, amico mio....

I wish you will feel better - and STAY OFF COMPUTER ARTIFICIAL LIGHT - not good ....  capeeeesh?    Be well...


----------



## Anglophile

One quick one for Gia, as Old Happy Harry is posting a lady whose music I once loved.  Problem was her songs were so depressing, always, no surprise she committed suicide .  Sorry Kenny 1937 , well who cannot say I am diverse .
Thanks Gia, looking forward to playing your songs


----------



## Gia

I hear a song already this morning of Dinah Washington..she speak the word precisely and very smooth voice, yes...enjoyable to listen to...she was before I born, but I like those songs...nice kitchen-dance songs...thank you for this September song...tante grazie..feel better..** that other song..Adam Faith..he say "byy-bee"..that funny to me... okay dokey - ciao tutti!


----------



## Anglophile

Yes I know Gia, "Happy Harry" posted it.  I love Dinah Washington or did before she killed herself.   Then she sang sad songs,  how Gia dance around kitchen dancing to music from the morgue.   Gia always posts she likes to "Shake a Hinney"  , so this is how and when to "Shake a Hinney "  (Booty)

Think it was a hit in 1969 Kenny


----------



## Pinky

This one always makes me want to get up and dance.


----------



## Pinky

Remembering more innocent times .. sigh!


----------



## Anglophile

That is a good one Pinky, that look like how Gia with a wonky knee should be "Shaking her Hinney"


----------



## Gia

Anglo - I think this video is more for you than demonstration  ...  I like shake-a-hiney dance, but I like more better slow dance in kitchen with the Boss...   (You do like you Russian girls Anglo...haha...good luck!)


----------



## Gia

Oh thank you Anglo... kind as always.  :chargrined:


----------



## Gia




----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Anglo - I think this video is more for you than demonstration  ...  I like shake-a-hiney dance, but I like more better slow dance in kitchen with the Boss...   (You do like you Russian girls Anglo...haha...good luck!)



Ha Ha Gia funny, the Russian girls much too young for me silly...  No, me much too old for Russian girls 

Thanks for the "toons" played them all.  Like the "God Father" one best, then I would as I only sent it to you the other day, Gia going barmy.

Just come in from more cleaning outside, I need help, help

Yes Adam Faith did sing a little funny, see if I can find another.  He dead now, should have been dead before when he drove into big oak tree.






And you can dance around kitchen with Boss man to this one, and tell him he can't call me that name


----------



## boozercruiser

Adam faith was one of my favourite artists of the 50s and 60s.
All of his songs were pretty little ditties that even I could understand.
Like this one for instance...

Lonely Pup! 





So...
How About That?


----------



## Gia

Anglo - (1)  I promise to you.... it is Okay dokey if you speak to me in you OWN language and not try to sound like you has an Italian accent. Okay? (example: " No, me much too old for Russian girls"  &  " He dead now,"  - -   I am able to understand you.....(mostly) 
 (2)  Yes, I know you send that Godfather song, and that why I retorn it to you because you enjoy it.
 (3)  You cleaning out side with a bad back.... and THEN you asking for helps - you not see a pattern here?
 (4)  God bless you wife.


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Anglo - (1)  I promise to you.... it is Okay dokey if you speak to me in you OWN language and not try to sound like you has an Italian accent. Okay? (example: " No, me much too old for Russian girls"  &  " He dead now,"  - -   I am able to understand you.....(mostly)
> (2)  Yes, I know you send that Godfather song, and that why I retorn it to you because you enjoy it.
> (3)  You cleaning out side with a bad back.... and THEN you asking for helps - you not see a pattern here?
> (4)  God bless you wife.



That is English, you want Kenny English Ay dyou see are tommy on Satdee at d match Ee was great ee was. Scored two o dem goals 
Right in the back oda net. Im ded proud of im. 
Three nil dey won, that day mana d match ee 
got Trophy n everyen. Shoulda seen im when 
ee came ome glowin ee was, is ed was growin, 
are kid told im ee was is ero ah well im appy 
for im ee deserves t be appy, aye were playin 
Cobham leaders next week wonder if ees playin. 


England v Holland Tonight .   England beat Germany 3-2 last week......music.


----------



## Gia

I understanded Kenny English just fine thank you! Good luck tonight for England v. Holland... and we has a new garage doors..2 match the same...and they not close by they own self.  Ciao! Feel better..


----------



## Pinky

Hahahaha! Gia and Anglophile, you are both so funny!

Redbone - Come and Get Your Love. Past the 60's, but still worth posting.


----------



## Anglophile

Pinky said:


> Hahahaha! Gia and Anglophile, you are both so funny!
> 
> Redbone - Come and Get Your Love. Past the 60's, but still worth posting.



That is different Pinky.

I had a doctor who danced around the surgery like that,  I always told him to sit down as I could not talk to him while he was prancing about.  Totally loony .


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> I understanded Kenny English just fine thank you! Good luck tonight for England v. Holland... and we has a new garage doors..2 match the same...and they not close by they own self. ? Ciao! Feel better..



I am so pleased that you understand Kenny English Gia.
Me understand Italian English as well.
*Now then, back to the topic of 50s and 60s Music.

*Hows about this then Gia, I have got a
Whole Lotta Lovin'...Just for YOU! 





   https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQYWJEC8MRBHedaoiQJnA_iK334WMvLb  Z5Ovo27WZF4B3RDtDBtIg


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Gia

AHHHboy..  Thank you Kenny  - I am lucky girl for such a nice song - thanks a bunch.         I was watching for my cousin her little boy this morning - he is 5 year old.  I learn one thing - there is a 95% chance that when a child say to you,  "watch this", it will not be a good thing.  And it was not.  He slide down the bannister on his belly and when he get to the post at the bottom he hurt he self a good one.   I feel so badly - he cry and cry - soothing bath and soothing tears later he is okay...but I think he will not forget Auntie Gia bannister for all the rest his life.      Now - I will post a song.  Sorry for distraction. 

From Beatles - Only You...


----------



## Gia

For my buddy ..  Chris Isaac pretty song...   





   :distracted:


----------



## Gia

another kitchen dance one...   ... is The Bachelors


----------



## Gia

Sandy Posey...  (cover)  Be My Baby  :sentimental:


----------



## Gia

This one for my handsome guy....   Dance me cross the floor in the Moonglow please?.... :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA

Gia: (Moonglow)  Rod Stewart is so versatile.  He can sing anything, can't he.   Good one.


----------



## Gia

Hello my Nancy darlin' -   Yes!  I think so too - he have a very versatile voice.  I dunno why I am so draw to his more recent songs... to me it is as though he born to sing the old classics.... I so happy that you enjoy this Moonglow song. - thank you for kind comment.... xo from Gia


----------



## Anglophile

Well done Gia,  you have been busy posting.  Now if I slid down the banisters and hit something hard at the bottom it would hurt me a lot more.

Love Rod Stewart and Chris Izzac, will play another of his, voted video of the year, yes I know you hate it, but I need it and I deserve it.  Been out in the garden today, cracking headache and back/legs killing me.  Then a man has to do what a man has to do or it don't get done.

Nice toon Kenny boy, another dusty find from the cellar.  See even Gia is getting trendy


----------



## Gia

Thank you, Anglo ☺
I happy you enjoy the songs...Chris Isaac video I remember... He have a very good voice...


----------



## boozercruiser

Hey Gia...
Don't roll those bloodshot eyes at me!layful:nthego:


----------



## Gia

Oh boy Kenny...haha... this is funnnnny song ...crazy...  ...  Okay - I promiso I not roll those bloodshots eye to you...    (where you find this song?   )   Feel better my friend....   xo Gia


----------



## Gia

Ray Stevens song ...


----------



## Gia

Oh boy!  I has a "date" for Saturday night.... where we will go?     Movie?   Okay dokey!  xo


----------



## boozercruiser

Will sort something for a lovely evening out.
In the meantime, I...

I Aint Misbehavin!:sentimental:


----------



## Gia

LOL!  He make me to laugh... those expression...   (two thumb ups!)   I see Lena Horn there! ... how lovely she was... Nice one Boo..


----------



## Anglophile

Oh headaches do strange things


----------



## boozercruiser

Roy Orbison was one of my favourites.
Particularly this one...:sentimental:


----------



## Anglophile

Rod Stewarts wife.....Stacy's Mum







One for little Gia, special from me.  The first ever No 1 recorded in the UK 1952/53.  My Mom loved him


----------



## Gia

Oh wow - you make so many different music choice for us here, Anglo....  this last one - Al Martino - I think all the ladies was like him back then?......  He truly have a very nice voice ...I almost can hear a teeny bit sound like Dean Martin in his voice also....  I like very much this song.  Who ever was write the words for the song was very romantica, yes?      Thanks a bunch Anglo ....  Duke Of Earl song I remember it also...      Ciao!  and thank you my friend!


----------



## Gia

I apology for this not so clear video... but it is the only one I can find that I like from Andrea....   This song - oh my - troppo romantica!


----------



## Gia

Connie Francis...  mmmm...  always nice to hearing her voice once again....:love_heart:


----------



## Gia

Psssst!......awww...come on - gimme a little kissie to build a dream on...


----------



## Gia

It's SO important...... just DO it!    xx


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Psssst!......awww...come on - gimme a little kissie to build a dream on...



I am with YOU Gia.
After all it is...






So come on then, let's

KISS!


----------



## Gia

Why is it that I respond the most more excite for the Tom Jones song?....haha... oh boy...is funnny...     Yessireee Mr. Jones! ....He got some rhythm there, eh? layful:nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Why is it that I respond the most more excite for the Tom Jones song?....haha... oh boy...is funnny...     Yessireee Mr. Jones! ....*He got some rhythm there, eh?* layful:nthego:



Tom Jones.
Rhythm?
Maybe, but you ain't seen my moves yet Gia.
Anyway, I have a request.
Please be my...





:sentimental:


----------



## Gia

Ay.... lol...... Boo... I am 4'10" tall with short legs.  I have never been able to dancing cheek to cheek with my husband because he is 6'5" tall.... I some time wears children clothing....I am a Yoga student and you know what else I do for a living...so - no ... I not the one you lookin' for... haha! .... In my entire life, I have not ever been call a "sex bomb"  LOL!!!  (I can not even type with out laugh at that!)  ....I dunno even what it mean?  haha.....  My darling Boo - I am not ever refer to as a  'sexy' -   it is always "oh - you are short!...awww...Cute!"  : /   So - I fraid you will have to look for sexy bomb else where ..LOL!     Ahhh you funny one.    Good Luck!


----------



## Gia

Anglophile said:


> Oh headaches do strange things



**** Still you have headache???   You know what I will answer to that, yes?  : ]


----------



## Gia

Very Nice, Boo....  they was sing very well together....and for say goodnight, I will play for you this one:


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> **** Still you have headache???   You know what I will answer to that, yes?  : ]



And what would little squirt do?  Got a prog starting on USA now will have to play the music later or dear wife will kick off   However I did play

Besame Mucho, really nice and wish I had been there. Will play the others later.

That Kenny, he knows I detest Tom Jones the corny leg cocking hod carrier from Wales and the worst corny song he ever sung was "Sex Bomb". Shame he never choked on all the knickers women threw at him, then some women can be so lacking in taste

Good news he has been kicked off a prime time UK prog, somebody had taste

Been slow posting as keeping of the screen due to headache but I will return


----------



## Gia

I will not mention what I will say - here - but it involve a word that rhyme with proctor.       ** Oh Yes, I was with two other womans (my cousins!) in Italy when we hear him sing this at the Colissseum ....  I tell you - it just is NOT the same with out the hubs there... Ay! ... that man can sing I tell you.  In person is just -  - I dunno what the word - it just incredible really... yes sir. ... a delight in many ways. It were very enchanting.   

So - you not like Elvis and you not like Tom Jones ... hmmm... well - many people DO likes them - but, is okay - we not all have to like the same singers right?   
You not need to listen or comment for any other songs - truly - you should not be near computer light with that headaches... please not worry for that.  You take care you self, okay Anglo?   Enjoy you TV show ... Ciao da Gia     *** Parklife song - 50's or 60's ???  <winks>


----------



## Gia

Ray Charles & Barbra Streisand together - sing Cryin' Time...    I like.


----------



## Anglophile

Lucky Gia , glad you enjoyed the romance of the concert .   I have seen this lady in concert.   "Crying Time" I love, it was played in a film where a man fell in love with a tranny, all very sad.   I will find it for you.


My wife has gone to bed with a headache , she always has a headache.






Sorry mixed songs, still love both.  He thinks she is a female.


----------



## Gia

Oh yes... I have hear of that movie - I not see it but I hear of that...a sad one, yes.  Too bad you wife have a headache now... my goodness... You have check you carbon monoxide detectors yes?  Some time even just a small amount (leak) from some where will cause frequent headaches...  just asking. 

 Yes I very much was enjoy that concert - I know that most all who was there enjoy it...we not wanted it to ever end.  I was enchanted by the music - a beautiful evening - all people enjoying his voice - and David Foster is magnificent also.   I was like a dream... (and there I am with my cousins... ay... : /  )

Thank you for find the song for me and I will listen to the Nana Mouskori song now... Grazie.


----------



## Gia

Lovely song - Nana Mouskouri ... as usual...   

This one is DREAM - Everly Brother
Just I feel like hear it before closing down computer....


----------



## NancyNGA

_Up On The Roof_ - The Drifters (1962)


----------



## boozercruiser

Aaaaaahhhh Nancy.
The Drifters.
Now you're talking! 

Clyde Mcphatter was lead singer, but went off to do do some of his own stuff.
Such as...

Such a night.:sentimental:






Lover Please.:love_heart:


----------



## Gia

Thundering and flashes are begin to happen here... yike!   This one is Dusty Springfield.


----------



## Gia

Yes - it do!    xx


----------



## Gia

I really like the Drifters, Nancy....One my favorite summer song.....  We thinking alike I think!


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> I really like the Drifters, Nancy....One my favorite summer song.....  We thinking alike I think!



And me Gia.
And me!
Now then, I just gotta tell you...
Yummy Yummy Yummy I Got Love In My Tummy! 





  :sentimental::love_heart:


----------



## Gia

Haha, Boo....  good one.     Right away it make me to think of this song -


----------



## Gia

Drifters once more time?  Okay dokey!  :love_heart:


----------



## Gia

Must go soon - a lots of thundering and crashing is happening .....  I be back ...but first - I leave you, Boo,   with this song  -  :sentimental:


----------



## Anglophile

NOW Gia special, shake it girl like Italian Momma


----------



## Anglophile

Good morning all and my little bundle of Italian love.  Are you ready for action to"shake a hinney", in fact you can shake anything I am easy.

Good Old Days







Remember these days Boo Boy, I had a DA and side-burns with the best of them.  Remember when the song called "Doing the Creep" came out, brilliant.  Ask a girl for a dance , groins up real close and things started to come between you.  If she pushed harder you thought "Oh Boy", on a winner.  Anyway I can't find it on  Utube....boo.






Found it 1954,  " I think dancing is a silly thing, now they introduced the creep. You shuffle one and two, one and a two, that is how you do the creep.

Heck what a horrible row those big bands did make, gone right though my head that has.





Now another creep song I do like


----------



## Gia

Yikes.... a lot to comment about here, Anglo...    I have not ever hear of creeps dance - but, it appear that you was enjoy it very much.  Bravo to you and you partner. 
I already shake-a-hiney this morning - two time! - on the other forum.    I enjoy that we can play what ever kind of music we like from any years.  Is there a thread here for any music you wish to play? I have not see one.  I enjoy some of the 70 & 80 music also, and I miss to be able to play them.  Last night was the date night and we have a fun time dancing.  I tell you one thing - a short partner and a tall partner can NOT tango together with out the short partner receive a whiplash neck..lol...but we have so much laughs and we provide many laughs for the others.  Ah boy - and NO vino for Gia any more.     For today, I choose this song - no particular reason...I just feel like to listen to it.  

Is Louis Armstrong & also Ella Fitzgerald (I think that the right name?) ...  and I love his scratch voice.    xo


----------



## NancyNGA

Such a great thread, because there are such nice comments, as well as the good music. 

 Here's one I always liked from the Fifties.  Also done by The Four Lads, but I like the Mills Brothers' voices better, I think.

 Mills Brothers - _Standing On The Corner _- 1956


----------



## Gia

Hello Nancy...
Yes I do agree with you...   I like this song too...I can remember Dean Martin was sing this on his TV show, and he watch all the pretty girls...he is funnny!   I enjoy to hear it once again - thank you... it make a lot of nice memories - my parents was like Mills Brother songs...they voices was blend together so well... I miss see singing groups like this!  Too bad no others do this any more.  Supremes, Four Tops, Beatles, all those kind of group that was so entertaining for so many.  Ah well...times change and we has no choice but to change with them - thankfull we can still see the videos and hear they music, yes?     xo From Gia


----------



## Anglophile

Hello little Gia and thank you for your music.  Not looked into the other place for a few days but hope all is well.

Well the "Creep" was back in my younger teens, all big band stuff then and us teens hated it, we wanted to Jive which was banned and real music.
Anyway the "Creep" came in first, real up close where it mattered and the girls milked it, teasing us young lads rotten .  So Sat night normally meant walking home four miles with "lovers nuts" as the Doc called it , painful I tell you, but you are a nurse.  Good days they were.

Yes there is another music thread , I was posting on it.  Called "What are you listening to" , I think?  Under "Entertainment"

Sorry Nancy but your choice is not available in the UK.  I remember "Standing on the corner watching all the girls go by".  Not sure if that is the same song.

Now pure magic, I can say no more.


----------



## Gia

Ahhhhh Anglo....you do love to express you self in a "shocking" manner, do you not?   Some thing tell me that I should be very grateful that I not around when the Creeps Dance was popular..  :stung:  yike!  Sorry for that long walks home for you.  

  I have not hear Louis Armstrong sing this song before - it is very touching song - I think he sing this when he much older in age?  I dunno...sound a little bit like he is older - but still he sing with such a meaning.  Very nice.   ** Yes, I think this song that Nancy have play is that song you ask about.. Good one...  wishing all a nice evening... Ciao!


----------



## Anglophile

The 68-year-old jazz great was sick at the time, but he nailed the song in just a single take but was too ill to play his trumpet.  However he was paid a fortune to record it for a James Bond film,,,.. He died less than two years later.

Now do you want some jiving in "Brothel Creepers", it all went on here in the 60's. The "Mods and Rocker" fights at Brighton, they still come down, old boys now and the best of friends.


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Ahhhhh Anglo....you do love to express you self in a "shocking" manner, do you not?   Some thing tell me that I should be very grateful that I not around when the Creeps Dance was popular..  :stung:  yike!  Sorry for that long walks home for you.
> 
> I have not hear Louis Armstrong sing this song before - it is very touching song - I think he sing this when he much older in age?  I dunno...sound a little bit like he is older - but still he sing with such a meaning.  Very nice.   ** Yes, I think this song that Nancy have play is that song you ask about.. Good one...  wishing all a nice evening... Ciao!



Come on Gia. Don't listen to Angophile sweet talking you.
Just...





:sentimental::love_heart:


----------



## boozercruiser

NancyNGA said:


> Such a great thread, because there are such nice comments, as well as the good music.
> 
> Here's one I always liked from the Fifties.  Also done by The Four Lads, but I like the Mills Brothers' voices better, I think.
> 
> Mills Brothers - _Standing On The Corner _- 1956



Hey Nancy.
It is nice to see you joining in with your lovely comments about our lovely comments.
Regarding Standing On The Corner.
It was the King Brothers who had the hit with it here in the UK.






Its the same with your Johnny Horton and The Battle Of New Orleans.
In Great Britain it was Lonnie Donegan who had the number one hit here...


----------



## NancyNGA

Anglophile said:


> Sorry Nancy but your choice is not available in the UK.  I remember "Standing on the corner watching all the girls go by".  Not sure if that is the same song.



Yes Anglophile.  Same song as BC posted by the King Bros.  

Is there any way I can determine, before posting, if a video won't play in the UK?  

I don't want to ruin your nice thread by posting things you all can't see.


----------



## boozercruiser

NancyNGA said:


> Yes Anglophile.  Same song as BC posted by the King Bros.
> 
> Is there any way I can determine, before posting, if a video won't play in the UK?
> 
> I don't want to ruin your nice thread by posting things you all can't see.



I havent hadany problem watching your you tubes here Nancy.
Perhaps anglophile hasnt got the knack!layful:


----------



## Anglophile

boozercruiser said:


> I havent hadany problem watching your you tubes here Nancy.
> Perhaps anglophile hasnt got the knack!layful:



Of course I have got the Knack Kenny Lad, will play it for you.  May get you excited so dont fall out of your rocking chair.

Don't worry Nacy, keep posting your toons it is normal for some not to be played in other countries and it is only Boo's horrible taste in music that spoils the thread


----------



## oldman

In 1961, a new dance was started by a group named The Dovells. The dance and song was appropriately named, "The Bristol Stomp." BTW, Bristol is a suburb of Philadelphia. The lead singer is Len Barry of "One-Two-Three" fame.


----------



## Anglophile

Great Oldman, I have noticed before how they love to wave their hands about the place.  Then we also had a dance craze here called the hand jive. Bristol here was a good place to get the car nicked.







Now hard to believe I paid to see this guy , what was I on?


----------



## oldman

The weird thing about the "Hand Jive" video is that I did not see the dancers do the Hand Jive one time.


----------



## boozercruiser

Oldman...
'In 1961, a new dance was started by a group named The Dovells. The dance and song was appropriately named, "The Bristol Stomp." BTW, Bristol is a suburb of Philadelphia. The lead singer is Len Barry of "One-Two-Three" fame'.

Anglophile
'Great Oldman, I have noticed before how they love to wave their hands about the place. Then we also had a dance craze here called the hand jive. Bristol here was a good place to get the car nicked'.

Thank you for those reminders of Dovells Oldman.
Len Barry?
Now your talong as I loved all of his records

Hand Jive Anglo?
Loved that.
Screaming Lord Sutch?
Couldn't stand him! layful:nthego:

Anyway Gia my Love.
If there is one thing I love about you, it is this...
You have got...

Personality! 





:sentimental:

BUT...
Where Where You On Our Wedding Day?! 





:sentimental:


----------



## Gia

I remember hear this song, Anglo - Talking bout My Gen-er-ation ...    Is funny, as you say, they was young and fight all the time - but then they mature and become good friend.  That is nice.    - -   Louis Armstrong - I THOUGHT I hear a tire ness in he voice in that song... it sound as though he struggle, but bravo to him for make a lots of money to record it for James Bond. (always you get James Bond in some where)    ....... Louis was die too young - makes us to wonder what was the cause.. He leave such a strong legacy for us - we can continue to enjoy the music for all time.  Thank you for find out that information..I appreciate.


----------



## Gia

Ahhh Boo ......Anglo not sweet talk to Gia... that just how he is... and you also... sweet talk to all the lady..    Nice song!  Wishing for all a nice day...  xo From Gia


----------



## Gia

Thank you Boo, but YOU the one with all the personality!  ... You are born a show man...  ... very nice songs..   Ciao!  xo


----------



## Anglophile

oldman said:


> The weird thing about the "Hand Jive" video is that I did not see the dancers do the Hand Jive one time.



True Oldman I thought the same.  I think the "Hand Jive" perhaps was a song in the States .  Here it was a hand thing, need some on my back at the moment, normally just done by the females.


----------



## Anglophile

And a hello to little Gia:love_heart:






And one for Boo of course


----------



## WhatInThe

50s & 60s the last generation of actual musicians making music that become popular. Now mediocre music talents feed their trolls.


----------



## Gia

Anglophile said:


> And a hello to little Gia:love_heart:
> 
> [video=youtu&#55357;&#56842;be_share;EguL9IWo6yU]https://youtu.be/EguL9IWo6yU[/video]
> 
> And one for Boo of course




*** Thank you very much little Anglo...very pretty Lionel Ritchie song..."Hello" to you


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> *** Thank you very much little Anglo...very pretty Lionel Ritchie song..."Hello" to you



Gee thanks, now I have one of little Gia doing her stuff.  Move it, move it girl, shake that booty.


----------



## boozercruiser

WhatInThe said:


> 50s & 60s the last generation of actual musicians making music that become popular. Now mediocre music talents feed their trolls.



Tell me about it.
Tell me about it.
Real musicians playing real music doing take after take in the studio until they got it right.

Nowadays, I doubt that there are very many REAL musicians on records.
Just synthesised and mixed stuff sounding rubbish!


----------



## boozercruiser

And one for Boo of course





[/QUOTE]

Angli...You just reminded me of the Liverpool song about Liverpool prostitute Maggie Mae!


----------



## Gia

You so goofy &#55357;&#56842;  I shaked the hiney...&#55357;&#56841; Thanks!


----------



## Gia

***  Nigh Nights song.... *   Linda Ronstadt *....Close eyes.... shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......  xo


----------



## boozercruiser

Hey Gia
Thanks for that.
You just reminded me of this fantastic record from 1961.
PLEASE watch the Video! :sentimental:


----------



## Gia

Awww...that very cuute...sweet babies...thanks for share for us,&#55357;&#56842; Boo..
Babt Sittin Boogie , I never hear before...nice one Boo..thanks &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Awww...that very cuute...sweet babies...thanks for share for us,&#55357;&#56842; Boo..
> Babt Sittin Boogie , I never hear before...nice one Boo..thanks &#55357;&#56842;



I take it that you like sweet babies then Gia?
For myself, so long as I can hand them back, I don't mind them at all.
But I would love to see your...






And I would like to see it...





  :sentimental:


----------



## Gia

Haha.... you crazy one Booz.....   Baby Face & Silvery Moon - actual very nice songs...thanks a bunch!  and yes...I love all babies...so beautiful... you hand them back?  You just hand them to Gia... lol... thank you.      ( I KNOW this not for this years music group - but ... I like it the song because I love the babies!   )   Please forgive, but enjoy.


----------



## Gia

Two beautiful song, Anglo.... you are becoming a bits sentimental on me I think, yes?   Is okay - very touching and lovely songs, grazie amico mio.    

And now... this is another song that do not belong here, but is okay I think... it is too beautiful song to not post here for others to also enjoy if they wish... I give this song for you Anglo because I know that you will enjoy... (I hope so?)  ....   I swoon to this song... so wonderful & romantica song..  Please enjoy it.


----------



## boozercruiser

Hey Gia.
Please don't get taken by that Anglo bloke being sentimental.
All he want is your Pizza and spaghetti! layful: 

Have I ever told you that...

You've Got What It Takes! 





:sentimental:


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Two beautiful song, Anglo.... you are becoming a bits sentimental on me I think, yes?   Is okay - very touching and lovely songs, grazie amico mio.
> 
> And now... this is another song that do not belong here, but is okay I think... it is too beautiful song to not post here for others to also enjoy if they wish... I give this song for you Anglo because I know that you will enjoy... (I hope so?)  ....   I swoon to this song... so wonderful & romantica song..  Please enjoy it.



Ha ha Little Gia, Romance and sentimental feelings are in my nature and the rewards have been a better class of female than those Liverpool lads like Kenny pull.

Yes spot on I loved your choice, I will play it in the car as I drive down the Passo Dello Stelvio and think of you , taking in the natural beauty and thinking of yours. What more could a man want, car top down and the sweet music of the exhaust and the romance of the added music of Italy. Where will we meet?

Of course I long also to drive your US Route 1 and US Route 550 the Million Dollar Highway.  Did get the car out for the summer yesterday and noticed I was doing over 100mph, thought woops.


----------



## boozercruiser

Matt Munro Anglo?
Now your talking, and what a lovely singer and what a lovely song you posted there.
Arguably, not quite as good as Frank Sinatra, but a wonderful singer anyway.


----------



## Gia

Ahhh..Rosanno Brazzi - he know to drive that road well!     I am happy that you having rewards for you sentimental and romance.    Soon when I go to Italy my family will
drive me around some more - I dunno where they planning to go this time, but I will like very much to go to Lake Como area...(oh look!  Is George Clooney!)    .... You driving over 100 mph?  Ayyy.... that very dangerous - but then again, I think you have that type of personality that strive for excitement and needs for speeds.  Me - I just schlep through life and play it safely.  
Buongiorno amico mio.... e grazie per bella canzone.  Ciao, from Gia


----------



## Gia

Hello Boo.... 
You Got What It Take -  good song! - I not hear that one for a lonnnnng time... I feel like to hear this one today by *Temptations*...  please enjoy!  (is a hiney-shaker)


----------



## Gia

.....and now I must go - off to Yoga .. ciao da Gia....  (one for the roads to go..."Cruisin'")   


 SMOKEY ROBINSON

<u>


----------



## NancyNGA

The Temptations song is disco, isn't it?   (btw, I happen to like disco )

Did you have this song in the UK?   Maybe it is too old for you.

Jim Lowe - _Green Door_, 1956


----------



## Gia

Hi Nancy!  

Ohhhh.... may be it IS disco?  I dunno..??.. I'm sorry...  I was just feel like hearing that song today... my apology for that (and to you also, Boo) ....  Nancy, you are like me because I also enjoy the disco music..    (well...MOST of it)    This is a nice song... He have a very pleasing voice..  I am in the US - I dunno if this song was popular in the UK?? anyone remember this song please?


----------



## boozercruiser

I think that your lovely songs are Tamla Motown Gia, or of that ilk.
I love Tamla Motown, for instance Gia, regarding you...
I Can't Help Myself.:sentimental:






And It's The Same Old Song...


----------



## boozercruiser

NancyNGA said:


> The Temptations song is disco, isn't it?   (btw, I happen to like disco )
> 
> Did you have this song in the UK?   Maybe it is too old for you.
> 
> Jim Lowe - _Green Door_, 1956
> 
> Yes Nancy.
> That American version was released in the UK, but it was a singer by the name of Frankie Vaughan,
> who had the number 1 hit covering it. Frankie Vaughan was a big star here at the time.



Yes Nancy.
That American version was released in the UK, but it was a singer by the name of Frankie Vaughan who had the number 1 hit.


----------



## Gia

Hello Boo - 

I am at loss here because I dunno what it mean Tamla Motown....  Tamla is mean what or where?    I believe you if you say so.   So - I should not playing Motown or Tamla Motown or the Disco here, that is correct?  I was mean to ask you if it is okay to play cover song of song that was make in 50's - 60's as I have been doing some time.  Many time I like the cover song as much or more than the original, and also I think is a nice way to still hear the song but by some one else singer?  You let me know ...what you say I will follow.    Thank you Kenny - they nice and I always enjoy to hear these group singers.... I wish those year will come back for music - but I think they gone for good..is too bad...but...we hear them here!  So - we lucky duck!


----------



## Anglophile

Frankie Vaughn it is getting worse Even worse than Britains Got Talent  The English are so charming these days


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Hello Boo -
> 
> I am at loss here because I dunno what it mean Tamla Motown....  Tamla is mean what or where?    I believe you if you say so.   So - I should not playing Motown or Tamla Motown or the Disco here, that is correct?  I was mean to ask you if it is okay to play cover song of song that was make in 50's - 60's as I have been doing some time.  Many time I like the cover song as much or more than the original, and also I think is a nice way to still hear the song but by some one else singer?  You let me know ...what you say I will follow.    Thank you Kenny - they nice and I always enjoy to hear these group singers.... I wish those year will come back for music - but I think they gone for good..is too bad...but...we hear them here!  So - we lucky duck!



Hi Gia
Yes, Tamlo Motown was music it was always nice to be in a Disco up dancing to.
Of course you can do covers Gia.
I wuz only kiddin' and jokin' about keeping absolutely to topic.
Please just post covers or anything you want.
I ain't the boss around here telling anyone what to do.
Please just enjoy yourself as I enjoy seeing you do it.

Baby Love:love_heart:


----------



## Gia

Yes...............these group are so miss......  Tamlo I will research it ...I think it mean a cross mix of Motown and Disco music?  I will read about it some more...thank you for esplain to me, Boo...and thank you for you kind words for me.  I appreciate.      Now, I will listen to these songs... Grazie!  From Gia  xo


----------



## Anglophile

1954 Hit






1956 Hit...special for Little Gia, sob.


----------



## Gia

Hello Anglo...

I was try to hear this nice song - but it give to me this message....

* This video contains content from UMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.....  What it means that?  content from UMG?  I dunno... so aggravate that make me some time.    : /      sorry....


----------



## Anglophile

Ok will try another after this one, 1959 Hit, love it


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Hello Anglo...
> 
> I was try to hear this nice song - but it give to me this message....
> 
> * This video contains content from UMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.....  What it means that?  content from UMG?  I dunno... so aggravate that make me some time.    : /      sorry....



Yes Gia.
That can happen sometimes.
It's all about copyright trying to keep the cash in the relevant country.
This even though the artists and songwriters have already made a ton of money from the songs. 

Right Gia.
Let's you and me start a...


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Gia

Oh wow.... She so very young here, Shirley Bassey - .... but even that age, her voice was so incredible..... beautiful song...  two thumb ups...    Very nice.   (she was a class act one )


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Gia

Ohhhh... I see..... I think EVERY thing is about money..... Well...thank you for Love Train song..... look how good you new group is going already, Boo!  I was have the feeling there was a group here that will like that two eras... 70's & 80's eras......   I wish continue Good Luck for you!        Thanks again for Love Train song....   xo  From Gia  - -  I play this one back for  you...  take the LOVE TRAIN right to the LOVE SHACK..


----------



## Gia

Here it is!  I can see and hear this one now...... wow..... with Mantovani orchestra.......  che bella canzone...     Grazie Anglo... molto bene.....  My parents was like this song a lot.... even the new one with Jay Black & Americans...   Tante grazie...


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Here it is!  I can see and hear this one now...... wow..... with Mantovani orchestra.......  che bella canzone...     Grazie Anglo... molto bene.....  My parents was like this song a lot.... even the new one with Jay Black & Americans...   Tante grazie...



xxxxxxx hug


----------



## Gia

Ohhh..thank you for hug..    and this is a nice song... you have so many different song that I have not hear before... must be they only was release to England peoples?  I dunno...but - this very sweet song...  Aww....       Thanks a bunch.   I must get back to the Hot Seat.    Grazie Grazie..   xo


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Ohhh..thank you for hug..    and this is a nice song... you have so many different song that I have not hear before... must be they only was release to England peoples?  I dunno...but - this very sweet song...  Aww....       Thanks a bunch.   I must get back to the Hot Seat.    Grazie Grazie..   xo



One of my favs, it was played in the Thomas Crown Affair, the first one.


----------



## Anglophile

And I love this song....xxxx


----------



## Gia

Anglo.... you love it this song??  No... you tease to us.... That not a happy song... and the images - not so wonderful.  This is not the kind of song that people will "LOVE" and want to hear it over and over again.... well- at lease not Gia...   I can not agree for this one.... It seem like a song of hope less.  I not like that..  But - is okay if you do - it make me feel sadly.  : /


----------



## Gia

Noel Harrison....  he look like 12 year olds here... wow...   long time not see him...


----------



## Anglophile

Gia said:


> Anglo.... you love it this song??  No... you tease to us.... That not a happy song... and the images - not so wonderful.  This is not the kind of song that people will "LOVE" and want to hear it over and over again.... well- at lease not Gia...   I can not agree for this one.... It seem like a song of hope less.  I not like that..  But - is okay if you do - it make me feel sadly.  : /



Yes Gia I love the song as it was a protest song against war .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eve_of_Destruction_(song)

Looks like it has gone missing?????   Perhaps that means a USA guilt trip and folk cannot face the reality.  Can't help there,  I am English and lived through Hiltlers bombing on our soil and my father was killed in the effort protecting USA convoys against uboats.

It has come back now??


----------



## Anglophile

Ok have big laugh, people aways said I looked like this guy , except I sing better


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## ndynt

Ahhh the 60's.   Who did not enjoy dancing to.....


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Anglophile

I ouremember those outfits Pinky and a walk down Carnaby Street. Those days I spent two weeks wages on hand made suits, maximum pulling power was the name of the game along with the bench seat convertible with the horrible trendy leopard skin pattern seat covers. Bench seats were not common here.  Times have changed , in 1960's we would drive up to Soho in London on a Thursday night to see the views , that being where it was all going on and the "Red Light" district and just park the car anywhere in a street.  Now you can't get into Soho to park and if you did I expect the car would get nicked.  Still all the old fun has left the place, very few English left in London these days.  
Gee will have to change the "toon" now to match me in the 1960's.












Bit of good old England as it once was ...what ho,


----------



## boozercruiser

The Kinks.
Where they big in America Anglo?
I am not sure, but I certainly did like a lovely...

Sunny Afternoon!


----------



## Anglophile

Hi Kenny, they were a lot bigger than I thought and they played some really good stuff.   I like this one, a song to inspire the older lady

Have put it on before sorry, and Gia tells me orfe, don't you Old Girl, little Gia she not dance real close , Mamma told her no, no, no


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rhythm of the Rain - Cascades


----------



## Pinky

Anglophile said:


> I ouremember those outfits Pinky and a walk down Carnaby Street. Those days I spent two weeks wages on hand made suits, maximum pulling power was the name of the game along with the bench seat convertible with the horrible trendy leopard skin pattern seat covers. Bench seats were not common here.  Times have changed , in 1960's we would drive up to Soho in London on a Thursday night to see the views , that being where it was all going on and the "Red Light" district and just park the car anywhere in a street.  Now you can't get into Soho to park and if you did I expect the car would get nicked.  Still all the old fun has left the place, very few English left in London these days.
> Gee will have to change the "toon" now to match me in the 1960's.



Anglophile, back around the late 60's, I worked with a guy who was immersed in British culture, The Beatles, and specifically, John Lennon. He went to London and did the whole Carnaby Street thing, and came back looking like John Lennon's twin. We have an area of Toronto called "Yorkville" which was "the scene", where flower people/hippies and people watchers would flock on weekends. There were clubs where one could see top name singers such as Joni Mitchell at The Riverboat.

Love The Kinks!
The Cascades remind me of one of my older sister's favourite LP's.


----------



## Anglophile

Great days Pinky in the UK, I loved it . We had Woodstock and hippie festivals and I just loved the flower power days.  Sad perhaps they were a dream, then what are dreams.  Never found the free love, well yes I did, but never lying naked or prancing about the parks.
Just gone mid-night here so guess i must be off up the little wooden hill to Bedfordshire , enjoy your day all.


----------



## boozercruiser

Pinky said:


> Anglophile said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ouremember those outfits Pinky and a walk down Carnaby Street. Those days I spent two weeks wages on hand made suits, maximum pulling power was the name of the game along with the bench seat convertible with the horrible trendy leopard skin pattern seat covers. Bench seats were not common here.  Times have changed , in 1960's we would drive up to Soho in London on a Thursday night to see the views , that being where it was all going on and the "Red Light" district and just park the car anywhere in a street.  Now you can't get into Soho to park and if you did I expect the car would get nicked.  Still all the old fun has left the place, very few English left in London these days.
> Gee will have to change the "toon" now to match me in the 1960's.
> 
> Anglophile, back around the late 60's, I worked with a guy who was immersed in British culture, The Beatles, and specifically, John Lennon. He went to London and did the whole Carnaby Street thing, and came back looking like John Lennon's twin. We have an area of Toronto called "Yorkville" which was "the scene", where flower people/hippies and people watchers would flock on weekends. There were clubs where one could see top name singers such as Joni Mitchell at The Riverboat.
> 
> Love The Kinks!
> The Cascades remind me of one of my older sister's favourite LP's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your very interesting post.
> John Lennon eh!?
> 
> Imagine:sentimental:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...
Click to expand...


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Pinky




----------



## boozercruiser

Nice one Pinky.
Just love that song.
Now then, have you ever been on....

The Sea Of Heartbreak?


----------



## Pinky

It's so good to re-live this music through YouTube. Sea of Heartbreak .. sorry to say, been there, done that. 
These debonair guys still have it all together:


----------



## ndynt

A standard with the big bands of the 40's to Beyonce's more recent vanilla version....none can touch Etta James', early 60's. "At Last"....


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> Etta James', early 60's. "At Last...



Great song, Nona!


----------



## boozercruiser

NancyNGA said:


> Great song, Nona!



Yes Nancy.
That is a really special song.
As is this...





 :sentimental: :love_heart:


----------



## ndynt

Thank you.   Yesterday I listened to blues all day.....looks like I shall be on a Otis kick today.....


----------



## ndynt

Let's not forget Otis's....


----------



## boozercruiser

Thank you for those great tracks by Otis Redding ndynt.

And back to Etta James.
Such a sad song, but beautiful as well.


----------



## boozercruiser

Would YOU like a...





 :sentimental:

And do you believe this?





:sentimental:


----------



## NancyNGA

Good morning to our musical friends across The Pond. 

Oliver ~ _Good Morning Starshine  - _1969


----------



## Anglophile

NancyNGA said:


> Good morning to our musical friends across The Pond.
> 
> Oliver ~ _Good Morning Starshine  - _1969



Remember that Nancy, from the "Hair Musical" was it not?  London was swinging at those times.  Think this one was the "B" side of the great "Rock around the Clock"".


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## Gia

Anglo - this song is La Vie En Rose... Is very beautiful song...and I was enjoy to hear it in the movie "Sabrina"  - thank you for share it for us. ... Very sweet song, and he have a very nice voice..    from Gia


----------



## Gia

Hi Nona  -  

Otis Redding.... nice to listen to him.... Sitting Dock Of The Bay... and this one also  - Try A Little Tenderness , I think is my most favorite one that he sing.  Thanks a bunch for share it for us!  xo da Gia


----------



## Gia

Hello sweet Nancy!   .... Is a pretty morning here - and I think where you are, also, yes?   Good Mor-ning Star-shine...the earth say hel-lo!     Nice way to beginning the day!  Thanks!  xo from Gia


----------



## Gia

Ohhhhhhhhh....... Etta James...... I think she was have a very difficult life... but her voice and manner over come it - she was a STAR in every sense of that word.... What a voice she have - she make us to feel each of her emotion.... she is a classic... LOVELY, Nona...thanks for post it for us!   smoooooth......   xo da Gia


----------



## Gia

Hello Boo.    ..........  Percy Sledge - Man Love A Woman.... I was not ever hear that song before I hear Michael Bolton sing it.... and I like it ...but Percy sing it very well...with his heart... is even better I think!    mmmmmHmmmm.... good one!  Thanks from us!    from Gia  xo


----------



## Gia

Hi Pinky!    I am just catch up with the music - I have not been here too much..... This is GREAT - I love those PBS special where the old groups comes back to perform.     NICE!   They sound TERRIFIC!  Thanks for post it for us....  "If you would on-ly see meeee nowwww..."     xo da Gia


----------



## Gia

Hi Boozercruiser - is possible that you will like to begin a *Jazz & Soul *group also?  Why not - country is going well!      For a soul song, this one is original from Aretha Franklin, but is cover from Hil St. Soul.... I hope you will enjoy her interpret of the song.  ...and please also think about a jazz & soul group please?  Pretty Pretty please?  You know Gia love you.... awww... paleeeeeeeeeease?     xoxo  from Gia
Anyway - here is  *Until You Come Back To Me*   -


----------



## NancyNGA

Gia, do you not like Aretha Franklin's version better?  She is the Queen of Soul you know. 

Aretha Franklin - Until You Come Back To Me


----------



## Gia

Hi Nancy -  Yes I like very much Aretha version.... I do!  The one that I post has be slow down and we use it for work out music... and it fit perfect for our routine..   That is all.... I DO like Aretha very much - but, also I like this more easy SOUL  version as well.     It is a good song no matter who is sing it or the arrangement I think, yes?    Aretha will always be the Queen one!   Nancy, tell me - would you like also to have a Jazz & Soul group?  I trying to lobby to Kenny to make one for us.    Some time I like to listen to more easy music..  I hope so!     xoxo


----------



## NancyNGA

Gia, jazz and soul thread would be fine with me.   However, I have great difficulty figuring out how to identify jazz and soul.  I usually have to look the song up on Wikipedia and see what they say first.  You should expect some mistakes from me.

:lol:


----------



## Gia

Haha...Nancy...... you know what?  SO WHAT!  You play what YOU want to play - if you consider it to be jazz OR soul.....  both are compatible, yes?    You not worry for that... so what if we making a mistake... Boozer will not harm us..............................   I dont think so,? .....right Boo?


----------



## Gia

* Bobby Darin - "Things" * ...................  "Every night I sit here by the win-dowww (win-dow)....starin' at the lone-ly av-en-ue ....(av-en-ue) ...watchin' lover holdin hands and laughin' - - and a thinkin' bout the things we use to do"   layful:  :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA

Good one ("Things"), Gia!


----------



## boozercruiser

Gia said:


> Haha...Nancy...... you know what?  SO WHAT!  You play what YOU want to play - if you consider it to be jazz OR soul.....  both are compatible, yes?    You not worry for that... so what if we making a mistake... Boozer will not harm us..............................   I dont think so,? .....right Boo?



WHAT! ME HARM YOU or Nancy Gia?
I would sooner have my nuts roasted over a blow lamp! :sentimental:

Bobby Darin hey.
I just LOVED his records, particularly...






And great to jive to...


----------



## Pinky

Gia said:


> Hi Pinky!    I am just catch up with the music - I have not been here too much..... This is GREAT - I love those PBS special where the old groups comes back to perform.     NICE!   They sound TERRIFIC!  Thanks for post it for us....  "If you would on-ly see meeee nowwww..."     xo da Gia



Gia, I am a huge Soul and R&B fan. Love Aretha Franklin, Etta James, Ray Charles and on and on. Also Motown, which is what I grew up on. 

I also love 'doo wop' (which some artist's don't like calling it). While working on the computer, I often am listening to that 2-part YouTube concert (Doo Wop 50, Volume 1 and 2). Wonderful original groups, and the best I've found of that sort of concert. Great backing orchestra/musicians, emcee'd by Jerry Butler. Top of the line video.

Hope you are keeping busy and well and happy!
hugs, Lil/Pinky


----------



## boozercruiser

Hey Pinky.
Do you have Spotify?
You can use it free with some advertising or pay a fee for without.
I pay £10 a month for the best 320kbps quality, and I can download over 3.000 tracks to take out with me on my IPads, 'phone, etc.
Also on my IMac computer.
I feed it all to my very expensive HI FI and love playing whatever music.
I never play CDs now, even though I have hundreds.

Motown?
Now you're talking.


----------



## Pinky

bc, you're looking at the world's last holdout when it comes to technology layful:
My family has been trying to get me an iPhone, iPad, etc for years. I have used Spotify and have songs downloaded to a memory stick, but still use CD's in the car (just because I still have them, and until the next car has no CD player). Would you believe I'm running Vista, still? .. until it drops dead. Still love my widescreen!


----------



## Anglophile

fuzzybuddy said:


> When you ask someone what their favorite musical eras was, you'll find out when they were a teenager. Let's see, I loved music from the early 60s to mid 60ish. That means I was about 13-14 in 1960.. Let's see 13 + 55 years since 1960= 68 Well, I was born in 1946, so I'm 69. BTW, you do know in 2055, PBS will be showing the all the old geezers from the 20teen music era, like Justin Beiber, for a pledge.



Strange that, I was born in 1939 and have mainly moved on from this "Old hat" music, now finding it very boring, how does that work?


----------



## Pinky

Anglophile said:


> Strange that, I was born in 1939 and have mainly moved on from this "Old hat" music, now finding it very boring, how does that work?



When our daughter was at home, I was exposed to whatever she was listening to, and liked most of it. Now that she's married, I'm not influenced by other types of music anymore. I keep drifting back to the Soul/R&B that I preferred growing up, as well as other genres from the 60's and 70's. I sometimes listen to the punk rock my daughter liked in high school.

YouTube has definitely opened up a big new world of music genres. I really like the music history documentaries.


----------



## Anglophile

Hi Pinky, appreciate people are different and like varied music which is fine with me.  Remember my early music came to life as a young lad when Johnie Ray started the girl screaming craze.  Followed by the film "Black Board Jungle" the music being "Rock Around the Clock" which really was great.  Then Elvis kicked off and here in the UK it was Tommy Steel etc and some good groups, followed by the Beatles etc. Then as I moved on in life it was Glen Cambell, John Denver , Jack Jones and popular classics.  And so it moved on, taste always changing and looking back I think how the heck did I like that.
At school the two great hits were  Eamon Andrews singing "Shifting Whispering Sands " and Eartha Kitt singing "Monotonous" .  Look them up on Utube and tell me they were not the worst songs ever recorded 

Later in life for all the wrong reasons and romance I was dragged not screaming into Julio Inglasis , well we all need a little love and passion in life

Now anything new to my ears is great , even Lady Ga-Ga.


----------



## mariana

Anglophile said:


> Hi Pinky, appreciate people are different and like varied music which is fine with me.  Remember my early music came to life as a young lad when Johnie Ray started the girl screaming craze.  Followed by the film "Black Board Jungle" the music being "Rock Around the Clock" which really was great.  Then Elvis kicked off and here in the UK it was Tommy Steel etc and some good groups, followed by the Beatles etc. Then as I moved on in life it was Glen Cambell, John Denver , Jack Jones and popular classics.  And so it moved on, taste always changing and looking back I think how the heck did I like that.
> At school the two great hits were  Eamon Andrews singing "Shifting Whispering Sands " and Eartha Kitt singing "Monotonous" .  Look them up on Utube and tell me they were not the worst songs ever recorded
> 
> Later in life for all the wrong reasons and romance I was dragged not screaming into Julio Inglasis , well we all need a little love and passion in life
> 
> Now anything new to my ears is great , even Lady Ga-Ga.



Cannot remember ever seeing Jack Jones mentioned on here--big favourite of mine--saill is-plus he is still touring Uk. I loved the RCA albums . I love all that era of music--noit much of todays music appeals to me--Adele sometimes


----------



## Anglophile

mariana said:


> Cannot remember ever seeing Jack Jones mentioned on here--big favourite of mine--saill is-plus he is still touring Uk. I loved the RCA albums . I love all that era of music--noit much of todays music appeals to me--Adele sometimes



Hi Mariana,  Jack Jones how the girls loved that guy with his good looks and blue eyes.  I preferred his girlfriend at the time, Susan George.  Did see him in concert, front row right in front of him...eat your heart out


----------



## NancyNGA

Don't Make Me Over -  Swinging Blue Jeans, 1966 -  (Bacharach, David)


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Carla

I have always loved music--started going to dances in the early sixties to the late sixties. Motown was big then got into Joplin, Hendrix, and others during that psychedelic period. My friends and I would often go to three dances a week. I still enjoy listening to music, it always puts me in a better mood. I've always loved Elvis and  the Beatles, such massive talents, I wonder if anyone will ever surpass their careers--their music will last forever, it is iconic.

I also liked late 50's music--Fats Domino, Brenda Lee, Roy Orbison, Johnny Tilotson, Bobby Vinton yes, some of their songs crossed the decades into early 60's but it was a good time. Remember those old 45's? I actually still have a few, I'll have to show them to the grandchildren some day!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Bowling Green _-  The Everly Brothers, 1967
?


----------



## NancyNGA

_Like a Rolling Stone _- Bob Dylan, 1965


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Arachne

My Mum would play this on the record player often.. Warm memories..


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

(deleted)


----------



## Denise1952

I remember a tiny, 45 player my brother and his wife had in their spare room when I stayed with them.  This was the only record I would play, over, and over and over, LOL!


----------



## oldman

IMO, during this era, the best genre of music was Doo Wop. Doo Wop is one of those things that we often hear people say, "You either love it or you hate it." I am not a fan of acapella, which a lot of Doo Wop groups did back in the day to give it that authentic street corner sound. There are hundreds of Doo Wop groups and ten times that many songs. It was a great time to grow up in listening to "street corner" music, which came to be known as Doo Wop.

There was a Doo Wop thread on this site twice during my tenure here. Both times, I probably posted about 50 Doo Wop songs. I have approximately 700 on my computer. Check out the falsetto in the second song.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Victor

Actually I prefer the 70's music--more sophisticated rock
but for country, I like the 60's and 70's best.
The 80's country was also superb.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## HiDesertHal

AZ Jim said:


> The best music was from the 40's.  50's pretty good, 60's only fair.
> 
> Glenn Miller, Woody Herman, Harry James, The Dorsey bands, Lional Hampton, Les Brown, Charlie Barnet, Count Basie, Sammy Kay, Stan Kenton and dozens of others...all big in the 40's.



HEY ARIZONA..._you got it, man!
_
You can Swing & Sway with Sammy Kaye, or you can Stomp & Sweat with Charlie Barnet!

Hal


----------



## NancyNGA

1966


----------



## NancyNGA

_The Battle of New Orleans_ - Johnny Horton 

_"Written by Jimmy Driftwood, an Arkansas high school principal and history teacher. He often wrote songs to help students learn about historical events like this battle." _(#1 on the Billboard Hot 100 in 1959)


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## AZ Jim

I know I am older than most of you but in my opinion the Big Band era of the 40's was Tops.  Don't forget all those wartime love songs either...


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Sassycakes

C'est Moi said:


>



I love this song. I was 15yrs old and going out with friends of mine. We went to a friends house that lived in Bristol. It was the day I met the love of my life. 5 yrs later we got married.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## fmdog44

The Platters were my favorite because the lead singwr had one of the greatest voices ever. The Four Tops were a close second. "Stand By Me" is perhaps my favorite song along with "Statue of a Fool". The song "Image Of A Girl" sticks in me because of the time I laid in bed thinking of a girl I was struck by. Those nights alone with the moon shining though my window seemed so important in my young romantic life.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## guyrunningaround

*?I wonder if any of you remember this film star Jim Dale, in the "carry on " films..he was also a recording star of the 50/60s 

*<b>


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia

Sassycakes said:


>



And he's just amazing that this, age, too


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Sassycakes

Olivia said:


> And he's just amazing that this, age, too



I never get tired of listening to him and his amazing voice.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

While I was listening to the music on here my Hubby walked in and mentioned a song he loved when we were dating. No matter where we were if there was a jukebox he played this song. So I'm putting it in here now for him.


----------



## Trade




----------



## Sassycakes

Trade said:


>




He was and still is one of the Best !


----------



## Furryanimal

Black and whit Tv!


----------



## Sassycakes

This was playing on the first morning of my Honeymoon. I still love  the song and still love the man I married.


----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## guyrunningaround

*This guy as an amazing voice.


*<strong>


----------



## Peter Charles

Anyone in the Florida area? I'm an oldies singer/guitar performer looking to play at senior centers, house parties, events etc. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Peter Charles Entertainer for the 55 plus audience


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Miss Mae

Oh, I love Duke of Earl!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia

Jay Black Then And Now


----------



## fmdog44

Where did you buy your records? We bought ours at Woolworths. Can't recall the price of 45s and albums.


----------



## Olivia

If you mean vinyl records and 45's, I bought them from various sources such as Woolworth's too and a little record store downtown and department stores. I don't really remember specifically which stores. I did have a bunch of 45's which I wish I still had, but because of no record players (until now I see they're popular again) I got rid of them. I have a record player now and and a bunch of vinyl records from years ago. Haven't purchased any new ones.  I don't remember what any of them, including the 45's, cost.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia

Sorry if this has been posted before. I mess up that way sometimes. Just can't get enough of "The Voice."


----------



## Pinky

I recall paying something like .88 cents for a 45 rpm record in the early 60's.


----------



## Olivia

No way are you going to get me to forget to post on the 50', 60's songs forum!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia

Hard to believe that Petula Clark is now 86. Where have the years gone!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Furryanimal

1968


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## IKE

Olivia said:


> Jay Black Then And Now



Great song that brings back memories......to me his voice is better at 72.


----------



## IKE

Olivia said:


>




Hadn't heard this in a couple of years or more, just listened to it three times .....another great song.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


>



I think Maggie May is from the 70's Olivia. But that's OK. I can do 70's too.


----------



## DGM

You like good old rock n' roll......give these Swedes a listen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OViqOURc8s
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYwj-wrvLqA



[/FONT]


----------



## Rodger-McArther

From Frank Sinatra to when Jim Morrison was a time of magic. There was noting like it before or since.


----------



## Olivia

Anyone remember The Rifleman and Johnny Crawford?


----------



## MeAgain

fmdog44 said:


> Where did you buy your records? We bought ours at Woolworths. Can't recall the price of 45s and albums.




My very first 45 cost me $.99 at a record store in our little town. It was 1963 ,Beatles .


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MeAgain

Trade said:


>




Not kissing up but that is a nice song. 
I saw the title and couldn't remember the song till I clicked on it.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## win231

Paul McCartney wrote this one for Peter & Gordon. He was dating Peter Asher's sister.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdx6lLvvRyg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08083BNaYcA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07LyClUlhqM


----------



## fmdog44

Big Band Era was fabulous. The 50's had the best songs for young people then the 60's started a whole new slant on music by falling to artists promoting and or using drugs and a very unpopular war brought politics in to music which is a cardinal sin.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## AZ Jim

Loved the Beach Boys!!!


----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Camper6

A lot of the 50's and 60's music was sad stuff.

Breaking up is hard to do and similar.


----------



## Mollypops

*This group was one of my favorites and the harmonies were so pleasant to the ear. 

*<strong>


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Camper6

Every generation hates the music of the previous generation.


----------



## Olivia

This is for Camper6

<font size="3">


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Babs




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Trade




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Aunt Bea

This song still gets air time during prom season.


----------



## oldman

FYI——Bob Kuban (kneeling in the picture) was murdered. I don’t think it was ever solved.

          The Kalin Twins (Harold and Herbert Kalin) died just a few years apart. Hal died as a result of a car accident and
          Herbert died a year later from a heart attack. Ages 72 and 73. They last appeared in England at Wembley. 

These were sad deaths by artists that both had one hit wonders. Kuban was considered a ladies man, who dated both single and married women, so he may have over-stepped his bounds.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hypochondriac

I was born in the fiftees so have to agree. But the 60s is definetely the most interesting decade of my life. Grew up in big working class family in a small Aussie town. But with a beatles soundtrack to my childhood, I was privileged to be there and just witness and feel the vibe. Awesome. just awesome.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## terry123

boozercruiser said:


> And Chuck Berry always did it for me!
> 
> Sweet Little Sixteen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still love Chuck Berry and all those 50 and 60's music.  My fav ones!!


----------



## 911

This version is kind of silly.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Kathy5853

Not.  The 70’s ROCKED!  And continue to do so..


----------



## hypochondriac

Sassycakes said:


>


by the way sassycakes is one of the best usernames ive ever heard


----------



## Olivia

Kathy5853 said:


> Not.  The 70’s ROCKED!  And continue to do so..



I agree, but that would go in the Music Thread No 2.


----------



## Kathy5853

Sorry


----------



## Olivia

Kathy5853 said:


> Sorry



No need to be sorry. Lol  Just explaining what might not be obvious to those new to SF . Hey, I totally love 70's songs. I'll go look for one now.


----------



## toffee

the people like myself who loved the 60s and  listened to 50s rock roll was very lucky -the young ones born after truly missed the best music ever '
the dance was great always a new dance came out to some ones song ' buddy holly before my time but how I love his music ' 
and people went out to dance - not pick fights and see how drunk we can get tonite or spaced out of the scull ' but get on that 
dance floor and move .


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Rosemarie

AZ Jim said:


> The best music was from the 40's.  50's pretty good, 60's only fair.
> 
> Glenn Miller, Woody Herman, Harry James, The Dorsey bands, Lional Hampton, Les Brown, Charlie Barnet, Count Basie, Sammy Kay, Stan Kenton and dozens of others...all big in the 40's.


 I never liked the 'big band sound'. The 50s, 60s and 70s were the best. Best for fashion too. I've often wondered why those 'kinky boots' have never come back into fashion. They looked good on everyone and so much more comfortable than those dreadful high heels!


----------



## hypochondriac

The Doors
Break on threw to the uvver side
Lost in a Roman wilderness of pain


----------



## toffee

one of my favourites == diana paul anka


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Olivia




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## JaniceM

The two greatest voices ever- in my opinion


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Llynn

This was the soundtrack to my life in the mid to late 60's. I still like Credence.


----------



## Llynn

Here's my pick from the swinging big band era. Benny Goodman, Gene Krupa and Harry James. How can it get better than that?


----------



## terry123

Trade said:


>


Always loved this one!


----------



## Llynn

From the 50's this one really gets to me. Julie's singing is great too.


----------



## Trade




----------



## Pappy

Singing Blueberry Hill at the top of your lungs in one of these beauties.


----------



## Sassycakes

Trade said:


>



He is one of a kind. I could listen to him all day !


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Trade




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Trade




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Aunt Bea

I get a kick out of the white gloves!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Sassycakes

Years  ago  when my daughter was a teenager she had lunch with Frankie Avalon. He was a neighborhood guy when I was growing up. listening to him now brought back this memory. I was thrilled she got to meet him. She loved him in Grease !


----------



## Olivia

I had a crush on Frankie Avalon too at 12 years old. But my biggest crush was on Paul Anka.


----------



## Sassycakes

When I was a teenager I went to dances every Saturday night to an all boys High School. It was a Catholic High school so the Priest would watch everything. When walking in the girls had to show the bottoms of their shoes to make sure nothing would scratch the dance floor that was in the Gym. When The Twist came out by Chubby Checker you weren't allowed to dance  the twist to it. Of course when they played it the groups would form a circle and cover the kids dancing the Twist.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia

Okay, Laughter in the Rain is not from the sixties. I hope to make up for it with the following:


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Llynn




----------



## hypochondriac

Gerry and the Pacemakers version of You'll Never Walk Alone. Beautiful chord progression. Brings a tear to one's eye.


----------



## Lara

1965...Hang on Sloopy


----------



## Trade




----------



## Sassycakes

Olivia said:


> I had a crush on Frankie Avalon too at 12 years old. But my biggest crush was on Paul Anka.



He is another of my favorite singers.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Sassycakes

hypochondriac said:


> Gerry and the Pacemakers version of You'll Never Walk Alone. Beautiful chord progression. Brings a tear to one's eye.



You're right it is a great song.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## fuzzybuddy

The best musical era was when you were a teenager. Why? I dunno.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Sassycakes

*This song always made me cry and still does*.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

I was just listening to this song and oh the memories it brought back, My friend I had jus met asked me to hang out with her and her friends,They were going to see a friend who lived in Bristol,pa. When we got there we all started to dance and one of the fellows became the love of my life. We married a few years later and lucky for him we are still married !


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Kris148

I am joining this thread rather late. Please excuse me if this band has already been posted. I recall listening to their songs on my portable crystal set while at boarding school. Their music, along with the Beatles and Beach boys kept me sane...


----------



## Kris148

Do you remember them @Sassycakes. One of my all time fave American groups. They are still performing too. Gary Puckett was in my country only last year. Looks terrific for his years..

This song still has the power to move me..


----------



## Sassycakes

Kris148 said:


> Do you remember them @Sassycakes. One of my all time fave American groups. They are still performing too. Gary Puckett was in my country only last year. Looks terrific for his years..
> 
> This song still has the power to move me..




*Yes *_* do remember them and I really liked them and this was one of my favorite songs.*_


----------



## Kris148

We have all heard of the British Invasion.. no..not when Britain took control of the continent of the United States back in the dark past.. but rather the music and cultural invasion of the 1960s. Led by the Fab Four.. The Beatles in 1964 the invasion grew and grew like a rolling snowball. Following the Beatles were fellow Mersey Sound bands like Gerry and the Pacemakers and Dave Clarke Five, The Rolling Stones, Herman's Hermits, the Animals and they just kept on coming once Brit music became the flavor of the month of the other side of the Atlantic. One of the lesser know Brit bands that also hailed from the city of the Mersey River.. Liverpool in northern England were Brian Poole & The Tremeloes. After Poole left they became simply The Tremloes and suddenly discovered popularity.

This is one of their greatest hits and one of my all time favorite Mersey sounds.☺


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Old Salt

Kris148 said:


> We have all heard of the British Invasion.. no..not when Britain took control of the continent of the United States back in the dark past.. but rather the music and cultural invasion of the 1960s. Led by the Fab Four.. The Beatles in 1964 the invasion grew and grew like a rolling snowball. Following the Beatles were fellow Mersey Sound bands like Gerry and the Pacemakers and Dave Clarke Five, The Rolling Stones, Herman's Hermits, the Animals and they just kept on coming once Brit music became the flavor of the month of the other side of the Atlantic. One of the lesser know Brit bands that also hailed from the city of the Mersey River.. Liverpool in northern England were Brian Poole & The Tremeloes. After Poole left they became simply The Tremloes and suddenly discovered popularity.
> 
> This is one of their greatest hits and one of my all time favorite Mersey sounds.☺



Hey Kris, this was one of my favourite songs back then and I am ashamed to say I never knew the name of the group. So, thanks for giving it to me. Off to YouTube to put it on my play list!


----------



## Kris148

Old Salt said:


> Hey Kris, this was one of my favourite songs back then and I am ashamed to say I never knew the name of the group. So, thanks for giving it to me. Off to YouTube to put it on my play list!


Welcome Old Salt. Great song. Like a lot of old rockers the Tremeloes were *still* performing this decade.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Silverfox

I have to agree with everyone here that the music from the 50's and 60's(our generation) there is nothing that can compare to it. The videos that have been posted are fantastic. I loved many if not all of them. This song was always one of my favorites and released I believe in 1967 when I was in college. I was either 19 or 20 at the time. Western Union was the song by The Five Americans had a nice sound with great harmonies.


----------



## Trade

1961


----------



## Old Salt

One of my favourites! I haven't found out how to put a picture of the song in this post. It is unchained melody!


----------



## jerry old

Can't find a post on this thread I don't like. I suppose were all stuck in the era when we were young.
Adult's , those over 30y/0 old hated Little Richard, he was  the coolest  guy!  His lyrics are dumb, (today, not then)
Texas:1954-56, the only radio station  that played the black artist was in St. Louis late at night, hard to get station to come in . static...

Am I the only person that liked Disco?
Good thread


----------



## Old Salt

AZ Jim said:


> The best music was from the 40's.  50's pretty good, 60's only fair.
> 
> Glenn Miller, Woody Herman, Harry James, The Dorsey bands, Lional Hampton, Les Brown, Charlie Barnet, Count Basie, Sammy Kay, Stan Kenton and dozens of others...all big in the 40's.



You forgot the great one!


----------



## Old Salt

fuzzybuddy said:


> The best musical era was when you were a teenager. Why? I dunno.


Must you be so .. so.. right! LOL


----------



## Trade

1958


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Old Salt

One of my all-time favourites!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

*Bobby lived in my neighborhood in the good old days.*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Trade




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Kris148

Old Salt said:


> One of my favourites! I haven't found out how to put a picture of the song in this post. It is unchained melody!


Oh yes..a true classic. I can see your post and play it too.


----------



## Old Salt

*I just remembered this song I loved in 1958:*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pepper

Don't know if this is a repeat or not:


----------



## Pepper

My FAVORITE girl group, The Shirelles!





I had this album!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Elvis is my all time favorite! Also loved.....Chuck Berry, Fats Domino, The Platters, Paul Anka, Bobby Darin, Drifters, Platters, Chubby Checker, Bobby Rydell, Bill Haley n the Comets, Little Richard, Coasters, Beatles, Michael Jackson....great memories!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ladybj

Music for me was the 70's and 80's.....  Music was music back then.   Being able to download music on my Kindle Fire and cell phone is PRICELESS!!!.  I love the Bee Gees, Temptations, Good Jazz, etc., ...good music..


----------



## Olivia

Ladybj said:


> Music for me was the 70's and 80's.....  Music was music back then.   Being able to download music on my Kindle Fire and cell phone is PRICELESS!!!.  I love the Bee Gees, Temptations, Good Jazz, etc., ...good music..



That's great, Ladybij welcome to Senior Forums.  In that case there is a music forum for the 80's and there is that music thread that is titled what music are you listening to now which is not dedicated to any one year. For myself, I like all music through the years, but I'm especially enamored with the sounds of the 50's and 60's and much of the 70's as well.


----------



## george-alfred

My fav from the 50s which I listen to regular


----------



## Olivia




----------



## charry




----------



## george-alfred

Old Salt said:


> One of my favourites! I haven't found out how to put a picture of the song in this post. It is unchained melody!


See how you like the original version OShttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC7obNtXLYU


----------



## Olivia

This one? From 1956?


----------



## george-alfred

Hi Olivia --this version was the original.


----------



## Packerjohn

Ok, that is very nice.  What you people are missing are the lovely instruments that I love.  You don't have them anymore.  I am talking about the following instruments:  Ranchy by Bill Justis, Sail Along Silvery Moon, Third Man Theme, Wheels by Billy Vaughan, Poor  People of Paris, Midnight in Moscow, etc.  There is nothing like this today.


----------



## Olivia

I am a big The Third Man movie fan. I was born in Vienna by a Viennese mother the year the movie started to be filmed.


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi All...What  brilliant Thread all 25 pages!  Right up my street! I will be in and out of here like a fiddler's elbow..that's for sure.

 I am a big fan of Frankie..


----------



## CrackerJack

This track by Marty Wilde is _sooo_ Cool. Such a sexy voice for me


----------



## Olivia

I've posted this recently.


----------



## CrackerJack

Olivia said:


> I've posted this recently.



Not heard this before and as usual Frankie at his best.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Pepper

Olivia, this was my song of the day.  It seems everyday I have a particular song I can't get* outta my head.*


----------



## Olivia

Pepper said:


> Olivia, this was my song of the day.  It seems everyday I have a particular song I can't get outta my head.



I know exactly what you mean! Strange, isn't it?

And, besides, I love the Seekers.


----------



## Pepper




----------



## CrackerJack

Pepper, how'about this one.  My fave of theirs.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pepper

CrackerJack said:


> Pepper, how'about this one.  My fave of theirs.


Mine too!


----------



## CrackerJack

Pepper said:


> Mine too!





Brings back for me memories of those far-off days and the local dance hall/hop


----------



## Old Salt

george-alfred said:


> See how you like the original version OShttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC7obNtXLYU


Hey, thanks for pointing that out. I always thought the Righteous Brothers were the originals!


----------



## Old Salt

Olivia said:


> I am a big The Third Man movie fan. I was born in Vienna by a Viennese mother the year the movie started to be filmed.


I saw the movie as a young man in Germany. Hated the movie (too dark), loved the music! I might have more appreciation for it now!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat

I am also a fan of the big band era and swing.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Old Salt

Packerjohn said:


> Ok, that is very nice.  What you people are missing are the lovely instruments that I love.  You don't have them anymore.  I am talking about the following instruments:  Ranchy by Bill Justis, Sail Along Silvery Moon, Third Man Theme, Wheels by Billy Vaughan, Poor  People of Paris, Midnight in Moscow, etc.  There is nothing like this today.


Loved Billy Vaughan. His "Lights Out" was my wife's and my "dance to" tune! Ah, the good old days when you still danced close, so romantic! Don't worry I don't reminisce that often especially since I also remember all the toes I stepped on.


----------



## Old Salt

Lewkat said:


> I am also a fan of the big band era and swing.


Musically speaking that was my favourite era. The Dorsey Bros., Glenn Miller, Benny Goodman, Kai Kaiser (sp?), Harry James, Louis Armstrong. i am sure I forgot at least another half a dozen bands that I liked.


----------



## CrackerJack

Another goodie I recall. A catchy one from:


----------



## CrackerJack

Oooh! How cool is this...


----------



## george-alfred

How about this oldie from Lou Busch


----------



## george-alfred

Dating back to 1964--enjoy


----------



## CrackerJack

Good old Deano..


----------



## charry




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CrackerJack

Tab Hunter's version. The only one Ive ever known and listening again to it wonder if he hit a wrong note at times but  still love it.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CrackerJack

RadishRose said:


> I like 50's music, but not mid-late 60's music.



I agree with you here. For me personally it went downhill from about 1964. I liked the Beatles but didnt like their Flower Power and drug orientated songs like Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds etc.

I liked from the 50's Rock n Roll and pop up to the mid 60's music and lost a bit of interest from then on


----------



## CrackerJack

Love this one


----------



## CrackerJack

Another fave...


----------



## george-alfred

*This was one of my favs from the 50s and for me wasthe best era  +the 40s




*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## george-alfred

Sassycakes said:


> Sass I bought this disc for a then girlfriend I think about 1963


----------



## CrackerJack

Loved the 60's was engaged when this one came out


----------



## CrackerJack

1961 and another of Bobby's


----------



## CrackerJack

Met Mark in the mid 60's at the London Palladium. The TV variety show was Sunday Night At The London Palladium

What I liked about many of the singers of that era was their good diction to compliment the melodies


----------



## george-alfred

*Ronnie Hilton




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Frank Sinatra




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Roger Whittaker




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Ray Charles




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Guy Mitchell




*


----------



## Sassycakes

George Alfred

*Bobby lived in my neighborhood and even married a girl that went to High School with my sister, I was always a fan of Bobby.*


----------



## Pepper




----------



## CrackerJack

george-alfred said:


> *Guy Mitchell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Hi G-A. Some great songs in your collection.  Keep them coming, please☺


----------



## CrackerJack

boozercruiser said:


> *For instance, I love this song...
> 
> Good Timin' (Jimmy Jones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> Please Please Me (The Beatles)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So now please Please Me by posting yours. *


Love your Thread Boozercruiser? Deffo my era as a teenager and ensuring years right up to the present day


----------



## CrackerJack

Ive got his LP in vinyl. Love this guy and his vibrant music


----------



## CrackerJack

Another Freddy...1962


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CrackerJack

Another fave of mine


----------



## CrackerJack

Gotta admit it...I'm...


----------



## Pepper

I was in the sixth grade.
My favorite of Del Shannon's was


----------



## george-alfred

*Always liked Del Shannon.




*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## george-alfred

*I saw him live on stage --not very good booed off stage.*


----------



## Sassycakes

george-alfred said:


> *I saw him live on stage --not very good booed off stage.*



*That surprised me. I liked him those days.*


----------



## Sassycakes

When I was a teenager my boyfriend always played this song. So then I married him !


----------



## Gaer

I am so glad others feel the way I do about music of the 50's and 60's!  Buddy Holly, The Platters, Roy Orbison, Gene Pitney. I heard "Unchained Melody" by the Rightous Bros in my dreams last night!  This morning I woke to the words, "Remember this.  Each new day's a kiss.  Sent from up above  With an angel's love."  I'm so lucky!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

*When I was 15 yrs old a friend of mine asked me to go out with her and her friends. We went to Bristol and one of her friends and I hit it off and 5yrs later we got married. Every time I hear this song I think of my Husband.*


----------



## Gaer

From the time I was 13 years old, I used all my babysitting money to buy every top ten record on the "Hit Parade".  I had a HUGE collection!  (starting with Green Door and a lot of Buddy Holly)  My first husband didn't like them and threw them all away, except for one box ofmy favorites I kept hidden under the bed.  Isn't that sad?  I could only listen to them when he wasn't in the house. I divorced him soon after that but for other reasons.


----------



## Sassycakes

Gaer said:


> From the time I was 13 years old, I used all my babysitting money to buy every top ten record on the "Hit Parade".  I had a HUGE collection!  (starting with Green Door and a lot of Buddy Holly)  My first husband didn't like them and threw them all away, except for one box ofmy favorites I kept hidden under the bed.  Isn't that sad?  I could only listen to them when he wasn't in the house. I divorced him soon after that but for other reasons.




*That was really a cruel thing for him to do and it's good that you got rid of him. In almost every relationship people have different likes and dislikes,but no one should rule over the other. For instance my husband always loved watching sports and I didn't so when he was watching a game I either read a book or cleaned up the house.If there is a show on that I like and he doesn't he finds something else to do or watch tv in another room.*


----------



## 911

Sassycakes said:


> *When I was 15 yrs old a friend of mine asked me to go out with her and her friends. We went to Bristol and one of her friends and I hit it off and 5yrs later we got married. Every time I hear this song I think of my Husband.*


Remember “Daddy G?”
Len Barry went on to cut some singles. Arnie Silver was a pretty cool guy that we called “Beans” because he ate a lot of jelly beans.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## fuzzybuddy

There a genre of songs that I love. It's Phil Specter's wall of sound. While personally, Specter was a murderer, and thoroughly despicable  creep & SOB. But he could put together a song. Da Do Run Run, He's A Rebel, Be My Baby, You Lost That Loving Feeling.  And one thing about his music was they were recorded live. Today, various artists and musicians lay down tracks and may never actually see one another. These were recorded live, with everybody crammed into one room.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## terry123

I remember doing the stroll to Fats singing "Walking to New Orleans" many, many times during high school.


----------



## C'est Moi

*1962....*






*2016.... * (still got it goin' on. )


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

A recent television interview reminded me of this old novelty song.


----------



## asp3

I agree that there was a lot of great music from the 60's, however I'm not one of those who thinks that it was best back then.  I think that music is different for different people.  A lot of people listen to music that takes them back to earlier days or play music that they associate with positive periods from the past.  I do that as well but only for a few songs.

I'm one of those people who continues to find music that I love being made recently by artists who have only started putting out music recently as well.  It might be due to my love for live music.  Newer groups are the ones that you can still see in a small venue for a much more personal experience.  However I only go to see artists I like unless the show is free or really inexpensive.  Even then I'll usually try to check out their music to see if I'm interested in any of the artists playing.


----------



## Sassycakes

*This came out in the 60's*


----------



## JaniceM




----------



## Sassycakes

Gaer said:


> I am so glad others feel the way I do about music of the 50's and 60's!  Buddy Holly, The Platters, Roy Orbison, Gene Pitney. I heard "Unchained Melody" by the Rightous Bros in my dreams last night!  This morning I woke to the words, "Remember this.  Each new day's a kiss.  Sent from up above  With an angel's love."  I'm so lucky!



*Your taste in music is really similar to mine. I was just listening to Gene Pitney.*


----------



## Gaer

Sassycakes said:


> *Your taste in music is really similar to mine. I was just listening to Gene Pitney.
> 
> *


Oh!  He's the BEST OF THE BEST!  Thank you somuch for posting those!!!


----------



## Sassycakes

Johnny released this song in 1958.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky

Sassycakes said:


>


Nice version


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

One of my personal faves.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Sassycakes

My Brother in laws friend singing


----------



## win231




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes

*My Elvis*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

One of the best days of my life when I was a teenager a classmate of mine invited me and some of her friends to drive to Bristol Pa. A handsome guy was in her car and he became my boyfriend immediately. A few years later we married. This song brings back such wonderful memories .


----------



## JustBonee

Anything Dick  Clark played on American  Bandstand  ...


----------



## Pepper

Live from the Newport Folk Festival, 1964.  Bob Dylan introduced by Pete Seeger.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## DGM

For those of you who, like me, like Jerry Lee Lewis, Chuck Berry type good old Rock n Roll give these Swedes a listen:


----------



## Pepper

Danny & the Juniors were always so Fast & Lively!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## 911




----------



## Lewkat




----------

